# 2/12 Smackdown + Main Event Spoilers



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

the roster is short @ the tapings.

Cena, Rollins, Rusev, Ambrose, Ryback, Rowan, Ziggler have flown to Abu Dhabi.

So pretty much Wyatt, Kane, Big Show, Roman Reigns, & Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Most of the roster in Abu Dhabi?

Looks like a SD worth skipping.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

JY57 said:


> the roster is short @ the tapings.
> 
> Cena, Rollins, Rusev, Ambrose, Ryback, Rowan, Ziggler have flown to Abu Dhabi.
> 
> So pretty much Wyatt, Kane, Big Show, Roman Reigns, & Daniel Bryan.


So we'll have that much anticipated Bryan/Reigns vs. Show/Kane rematch then.

Also, if Ziggler is going to Abu Dhabi, who on earth can Bray face? They need to continue their Best Of Five series. Decision time Vince!

EDIT: :lmao Ah should've known - if Bray needs a pointless win, just send out the black rap guy.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

This SD gonna be ass :no:

And another damn tag match. WWE is so creative
-___-


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Show and Kane are just the type of fresh, exciting opponents to carry Bryan and reigns to new heights. fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pretty sure Bryan makes Roman eat a running knee tonight. WWE loves that 50/50 booking.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> * Kane opens SmackDown and announces that there will be a Tag Team Turmoil tonight with Daniel Bryan and Roman Reigns apparently teaming up. Slater Gator will also be reuniting.
> 
> * Bray Wyatt vs. R-Truth is up first. Wyatt got the win with Sister Abigail.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> Fandango got the win with the top rope leg drop and danced with Rosa Mendes.
> 
> * Tag Team Turmoil is up first. Roman Reigns comes out to a mixed reaction while Daniel Bryan gets a big pop. They defeat The Miz and Damien Sandow first when Bryan pinned Miz. The Usos are out next.


gonna bury the tag division which mostly sucks anyways :mark:


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Smackdown sounds like an absolute Gong-show thus far.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> gonna bury the tag division which mostly sucks anyways :mark:


LOL, WHAT IS THE POINT OF THIS???

A tag team that has 2 guys that hate each other are about to beat the entire division in one match, Jesus Christ.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> gonna bury the tag division which mostly sucks anyways :mark:


Bryan's my guy, but I hate it when two top guys destroy a bunch of established teams. As long as Kidd/Cesaro do face and/or lose to them, it'll probably be okay.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Why ruin Sheamus's return with videos. Just have him make a surprise return.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I cant wait for our Canadian brethren to give us actual accounts of the program tomorrow. :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> The Usos are out next. This match went on a very long time until Bryan made Jey Uso tap out to the Yes Lock. Reigns has been getting more pissed looking as the Turmoil goes on. Los Matadores are out next.


:|


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

JOBBER TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS LOL.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I cant wait for our Canadian brethren to give us actual accounts of the program tomorrow. :mark:


Might be a bit delayed this time man lol, Takeover Rival takes priority for me!


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Teddy Long must be having a hard on for tonight's results.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> Bryan quickly makes one of the Matadores tap out. Heath Slater and Titus O'Neil are out next and they get a good reaction.


The :bryan2 train is rolling on


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

If Bryan jobs to the Ascension, I will howl with laughter.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Bryan tapping bullfighters out.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

If the Ascension beat Reigns and Bryan.

NO WORDS.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> Reigns gets his first pin by pinning Slater. Bryan is the one getting upset now. The Ascension comes out next.


lol


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> If the Ascension beat Reigns and Bryan.
> 
> NO WORDS.


Bryan is going to deliver the Running Knee to Reigns and the Ascension will pin him. :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Might be a bit delayed this time man lol, Takeover Rival takes priority for me!


I know NXT is tomorrow and I let it slip my mind. That Canadian viewer thread is going to be like a ghost town.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Planned perfectly. Rollins not showing his face on Smackdown :lel

I think I'll skip this Thursday.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> Bryan is going to deliver the Running Knee to Reigns and the Ascension will pin him. :mark:


Dude, I don't even wish Reigns that kind of harm by getting pinned by one of the two most biggest geeks on the roster.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ascension must make Bry-Man look strong!


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Ascension beat the shit out of them both and got DQ'd. Big Show and Kane out next. LOL.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> The Ascension comes out next. They beat down both Reigns and Bryan real bad. Bryan takes Fall of Man and they keep up the attack until they get disqualified. Big Show and Kane are the next tag team out.


The moment we have all been waiting for, right? :ti


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Good way to keep Ascension looking strong. Too bad they still fucking suck.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Ascension destroying Reigns and Bryan oh god I can't stop laughing!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ascension are strong like bull.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Whats the point if the tag titles aren't on the line? Isn't every tag team turmoil with the titles on the line?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can Bryan/Reigns overcome the odds?


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Rodgers said:


> Whats the point if the tag titles aren't on the line? Isn't every tag team turmoil with the titles on the line?


The Authority stacking the odds.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

So I guess we will get the reverse of RAW (Bryan laying down Reigns after the match)?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> The Authority stacking the odds.


Which is stupid because who are they stacking the odds in favor for? Reigns and Bryan are facing each other, but they want to screw both of them? Da Fuk?

BIG SHOW TURNED FACE WTF


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> So I guess we will get the reverse of RAW (Bryan laying down Reigns after the match)?


It's the WWE way.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Well at least Kidd and Cesaro wasn't involved in this.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Jesus fuck, this company, Big Show is now a face.

:lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> Big Show turns face out of nowhere and knocks Kane out. Reigns hits a spear and Bryan hits the knee. Bryan makes Show tap out with the Yes Lock.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Show with character turn 999. fpalm


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

:ti Face show to go against a heel Sheamus when he returns?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Oh no, they've done all the Kane/Big Show teams so now it's going to be a Kane vs. Big Show feud. And the world weeps.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I seriously can't stand Big Show anymore. :dead3


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Another Big Show turn? :lmao Also, according to the comments section, someone who is at the show said Bryan got a mega pop and Reigns did not.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Oh no, they've done all the Kane/Big Show teams so now it's going to be a Kane vs. Big Show feud. And the world weeps.


Two of the biggest guys on the biggest stage of them all: Wrestlemania! :vince5


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

THIS MATCH WAS 45 MINUTES???? 

Reigns was probably in the match for 3 minutes :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Big Show going be crying next week when he gets slapped by Stephanie again


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

They'll be best buds on Raw no doubt...cause WWE.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Bryan eliminated 4 teams and Reigns eliminated 1. Of the 2, I wonder who did the most work in this match. At least Reigns wasn't sleeping on the floor this time.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

I feel bad for the crowd having to withstand 45 minutes of that match Jesus!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

What the hell is this ending :lmao 

Roman has to be a ticking time bomb or something. This is wtf :lol


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

> *Big Show turns face out of nowhere and knocks Kane out.* Reigns hits a spear and Bryan hits the knee. Bryan makes Show tap out with the Yes Lock.












I'm so glad NXT is tomorrow. That way, I can have my mind blown (again) and then give zero fucks about SD the following day. Especially after reading that and how boring RAW was.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

> Big Show turns face out of nowhere and knocks Kane out.


oh my god :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

They have to play up the fact Bryan has more eliminations on Raw . This is a very weird booking choice lol Roman gonna get mad because Bryan got more wins?? :lmao


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Frico said:


> I'm so glad NXT is tomorrow. That way, I can have my mind blown (again) and then give zero fucks about SD the following day. Especially after reading that and how boring RAW was.


I'm just dreading the day Vince discovers NXT....and starts providing booking ideas. *shudder*


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I can't anymore :done


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

McCringleberry said:


> I'm just dreading the day Vince discovers NXT....and starts providing booking ideas. *shudder*



Don't worry Vince is so senile he can't even remember 95% of the roster.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Apparently Reigns was only in the match for 6 of the 45 minutes. God, this can't be true. Can it?



Flashyelbow said:


> Don't worry Vince is so senile he can't even remember 95% of the roster.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's worse. Senile old fucker might start thinking NXT is RAW.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Ok, Roman has to be turning heel. Booking him to be pissed because Bryan got more wins than him?? The fuckery :lmao

I guess Roman gonna blow up on him at Raw...Oh WWE :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan/Reigns on RAW to get vengeance upon The Ascension. :mark:


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Big Show's constant face/heel turns are a fucking running gag :ha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Ok, Roman has to be turning heel. Booking him to be pissed because Bryan got more wins than him?? The fuckery :lmao
> 
> I guess Roman gonna blow up on him at Raw...Oh WWE :lmao


You're right, of course. To be fair, Roman blows up every show he is on.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

> 4. Daniel Bryan and Roman Reigns in a tag gauntlet match. Miz and Mizdow were up first. Bryan got the pin. The Uso Brothers were out next. A very long match. Bryan showed some heel tendencies against them. I don't know if just because of Reigns/Uso connection. Roman broke up some of Daniels spots. Bryan submitted an Uso with the Yes Lock. The third team was Los Matadores. Bryan submitted one of them quickly. Heath Slater and Titus O'Neil were out next. Reigns hit a spear to beat them. The Ascension were up next. Daniel was spilled to the outside, then the Ascension teamed up on him. Reigns saved him. The Ascension went to work on Reigns into announce table. Bryan back in. The Ascension hit wasteland on Bryan. Reigns was dragged back in. Refs ran in from the back. The Ascension was disqualified.
> 
> Big Show and Kane were out next. Reigns and Bryan were down in ring to start this match. The heels definitely came out to major heat. Kane got the better of Reigns. Show did some power spots on Bryan. Kane checked back in and got some believable near falls. Show tagged in and double teamed Bryan. Bryan tried to make tag. Reigns and Show jawed at one another. Show said he'd knock him out again. Show and Kane seemed to have tension over who got to pin a downed Bryan. Kane tagged himself in Bryan got him in Yes Lock. Show tagged in and tagged in. Bryan get Show in Yes Lock, but Kane broke it up. Show and Kane had tension. Show knocked out Kane. Reigns speared Show, and Daniel Bryan got the pin. Reigns did a lot of baby face saves, and Bryan led Yes! chants to end the show.
> 
> It will be interesting to see the edits on Thursday



:lmao


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

REIGNS WORKING DAT 6 MINUTES LOL.

So essentially, Bryan squashed the entire Tag Team Division, fantastic.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Show with ANOTHER random ass turn, vintage Big Show! :cole

Oh well, it gets them both the fuck away from Reigns and Bryan already, so it's not all bad.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Big Show turned face... WHAT? :lmao

Is that a record for him. Less than 3 months since his heel turn and he's already turned face? 

Well now that I think about it, he turned face on the build to WM29, turned heel at the show, lost to Orton the next PPV and took a break until returning as a face.

Still though, that's hilarious. 

Also, thank god Reigns only got 6 minutes in the match... gives me some hope.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

> As the match ends, Roman leaves as Bryan chants with the crowd. End of the show.


Every spoiler adding more to the fuckery :lol Whaaaaat?


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

All they had to do was have Bryan win and face Lesnar and have Reigns own Rusev. If Reigns is ready make Summerslam his coming out party like SS '13 was for Bryan. This whole thing has been a total farce since the Royal Rumble.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> REIGNS WORKING DAT 6 MINUTES LOL.
> 
> So essentially, Bryan squashed the entire Tag Team Division, fantastic.


Bryan was a prophet when he said "I AM THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS!!!!"


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Somehow someway I have a feeling Big Show will turn about 3 or 4 times during his HoF speech.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Is that a record for him. Less than 3 months since his heel turn and he's already turned face?


No. I'm pretty sure Show turned heel, face, then back to heel in the course of 1 night. I might have the turns backwards though.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

So WWE basically had the tag teams look like fools and now playing up Roman is what, jealous of Bryan?? I can't wait to see this :lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ya know, I'm not entirely sure that was a face turn for Show. I could see it just being a way to build tension.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Bryan was a prophet when he said "I AM THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS!!!!"












Good times.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

This looks like a terrible SD. I do like how WWE booked Bryan to get all the pins basically lol

I guess that's a creative way to build tension?? I can't wait to see the fuckery. Sounds like a busy match lol

From what it looks like, Roman is a ticking time bomb. They book him angrier and angrier.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Big Show and Kane are just the type of fresh, exciting opponents to carry Bryan and reigns to new heights. fpalm


and yet, the only thing that's visibly high is the writing staff.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Take this with a grain of salt, but I did read another "report" that it appeared that Big Show "accidentally" hit Kane with the KO punch. Also said that Bryan had a couple of heel moments against the face tag teams.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

DJHJR86 said:


> Take this with a grain of salt, but I did read another "report" that it appeared that Big Show "accidentally" hit Kane with the KO punch. Also said that Bryan had a couple of heel moments against the face tag teams.


True, against the USOs who are Reigns' family. I imagine Bryan refuses to tag in Reigns for most of the match. Have to cover that stamina problem somehow. Seriously if the guy can't work more than 6 minutes in a 45 minute match how the hell was he supposed to main event Mania with Lesnar, a guy who also does not know how to call a match?

I wonder how the rest of the crew at Smackdown feels. We could be working this shitty show or be in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Big Show is a face? fpalm Smackdown sounds like a mess from the spoilers.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Both Bryan and Roman got pissed when each other pinned a guy :lmao

Ok, these two are bickering like kids lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> This looks like a terrible SD. I do like how WWE booked Bryan to get all the pins basically lol
> 
> I guess that's a creative way to build tension?? I can't wait to see the fuckery. Sounds like a busy match lol
> 
> From what it looks like, Roman is a ticking time bomb. They book him angrier and angrier.


He will explode and may go tweener. The subtext of booking Bryan/Roman to be so strong is that it will take their combined strength to take down Brock. It's going to play out like Quigon Jinn and Kenobi vs Darth Maul and just like that fight, the younger one is going over.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

McCringleberry said:


> True, against the USOs who are Reigns's family. I imagine Bryan refuses to tag in Reigns for most of the match. Have to cover that stamina problem somehow. Seriously if the guy can't work more than 6 minutes in a 45 minute match how the hell was he supposed to main event Mania with Lesnar, a guy who also does not know how to call a match?
> 
> A wonder how the rest of the crew at Smackdown feels. We could be working this shitty show or be in Abu Dhabi.


I don't think Reigns has as shitty cardio as some people. It's not like he's Lawrence Taylor at WM 11.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

McCringleberry said:


> True, against the USOs who are Reigns's family. I imagine Bryan refuses to tag in Reigns for most of the match. Have to cover that stamina problem somehow. Seriously if the guy can't work more than 6 minutes in a 45 minute match how the hell was he supposed to main event Mania with Lesnar, a guy who also does not know how to call a match?
> 
> A wonder how the rest of the crew at Smackdown feels. We could be working this shitty show or be in Abu Dhabi.


He works long matches at house shows. 15-30 minutes. I know that sounds crazy as shit, but he does do them. 

I think this is more storyline based. Roman tagged himself in on Raw and now Bryan is no selling him during the match. Roman gets pissed with each guy Bryan takes out. 

Somehow Roman sneaks in a pin and that pisses Bryan off. 

At the moment, both are acting like children :lmao

Hell, Roman speared Show, but Bryan took that pin.

This is...interesting lol


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

DJHJR86 said:


> I don't think Reigns has as shitty cardio as some people. It's not like he's Lawrence Taylor at WM 11.


Name guys with worse cardio on the main roster. Fatass Big Show lasts longer than Reigns. Reigns was called up 3 years ago and still can't go longer than 10 minutes at a time. He's the one pump chump of the roster.




WynterWarm12 said:


> He works long matches at house shows. 15-30 minutes. I know that sounds crazy as shit, but he does do them.


I've heard this but everytime I look into a house show result the match is no-dq. Plenty of time to rest in those. Get hit with a big chair or table spot and it's the same as a rest hold. Selling after the spot I mean. No one gets put through a table and pops back up 10 seconds later. Just once have Reigns go 20 minutes in a 1on1 singles match and I'll be impressed. That shouldn't be hard for someone who has been on the main roster for 3 freaking years.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Big Show turned Face already? couldn't even wait til Fastlane :lol

Big Show HoF Highlight: Most Turns in the Business


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like they left the B+ team to work Smackdown. Will def be a pass, no desire to see Reigns and Bryan go superman over a few tag teams. 

Already tired of this angle, why did they have to be so stupid fpalm. Now Bryan is saddled into this instead of what he should be doing which is going back and forth with Heyman and Brock. Hope Bryan doesn't hurt his neck again at Fast Lane with the carry job he'll have to do.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Reigns really in the match for 6 mins?








if true


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

> 4. Daniel Bryan and Roman Reigns in a Tag Team Turmoil match. It started with Bryan and Reigns vs. Miz and Mizdow. The crowd LOVES Mizdow. Lots of unplanned tags with both teams, and Reigns/Bryan won as Bryan got a pinfall over Miz after a running high knee.
> 
> The Usos came out next. The crowd was unsure who to root for, but a Daniel Bryan chant broke out midway. A long, slow, and boring match with lots of tag drama. Great ending sequence with chaos and suicide dives that ended with Bryan and Reigns winning via submission with the Yes Lock. Afterward, Reigns broke the hold and was angry with Bryan for not releasing the hold fast enough.
> 
> ...


Another report.

Wait, was Roman mad because Bryan wouldn't release the hold on his cousin. Whaaaaat? lol


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

McCringleberry said:


> Name guys with worse cardio on the main roster. Fatass Big Show lasts longer than Reigns. Reigns was called up 3 years ago and still can't go longer than 10 minutes at a time. He's the one pump chump of the roster.


In all honesty, Reigns hasn't had to work a match longer than 5-10 minutes. We don't know if this is due to a lack of cardio or not. Using his resting in the Rumble is a poor example considering Flair, Backlund, Road Dogg in 2000, Austin in 97, and other notable names have done the same exact thing when they had to last long.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

https://twitter.com/BTuckerTorch/status/565297808585281540

Damn


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565297808585281540


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I wonder what paige had-2-say?? Im going to be on pins & needles.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Not that I really care, but they should've turned Kane face instead. He's been a heel longer.



WynterWarm12 said:


> https://twitter.com/BTuckerTorch/status/565297808585281540
> 
> Damn
> 
> ...


:wow

That's fucking pathetic as hell, I don't know whether to laugh or be sad.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> https://twitter.com/BTuckerTorch/status/565297808585281540
> Damn



Oh fuck!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Oh no, they've done all the Kane/Big Show teams so now it's going to be a Kane vs. Big Show feud. And the world weeps.


Kane vs. Big Show at WrestleMania 31 in a Career Threatening Match that hopefully ends in a double count-out.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

DJHJR86 said:


> In all honesty, Reigns hasn't had to work a match longer than 5-10 minutes. We don't know if this is due to a lack of cardio or not. Using his resting in the Rumble is a poor example considering Flair, Backlund, Road Dogg in 2000, Austin in 97, and other notable names have done the same exact thing when they had to last long.


Not to harp on this but he came in at number 19 and was "resting" by number 22 or 23. I forget which. That's long? The only reason I care is because I think it is indicative of a very lazy mindset Reigns has when it comes to his position. No way in hell would Ambrose, Rollins, Ziggler, Cesaro still have cardio problems like that after 3 years even without the golden boy status thrust up their ass. It's just plain insulting to those guys.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> https://twitter.com/BTuckerTorch/status/565297808585281540
> 
> Damn
> 
> ...


Lil Jimmy and his family taking up all that space


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

McCringleberry said:


> Not to harp on this but he came in at number 19 and was "resting" by number 22 or 23. I forget which. That's long? The only reason I care is because I think it is indicative of a very lazy mindset Reigns has when it comes to his position. No way in hell would Ambrose, Rollins, Ziggler, Cesaro still have cardio problems like that after 3 years even without the golden boy status thrust up their ass. It's just plain insulting to those guys.


Nah, it was the booking. WWE tried to hide him during the match and keep him away from popular guys.

Remember last year? Roman's performance was much more memorable. They actually had him do spots, interact with people, eliminate a lot etc.

It was just a booking choice. Roman's 2014 Rumble was waaaaaay better booked than his 2015 one.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> https://twitter.com/BTuckerTorch/status/565297808585281540
> 
> Damn
> 
> ...


It's been like this for a few years hasn't it, I'm really surprised they don't sell out TV Tapings for Smackdown. Raw always seems to be a sell out.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

DJHJR86 said:


> In all honesty, Reigns hasn't had to work a match longer than 5-10 minutes. We don't know if this is due to a lack of cardio or not. Using his resting in the Rumble is a poor example considering Flair, Backlund, Road Dogg in 2000, Austin in 97, and other notable names have done the same exact thing when they had to last long.


Flair in 1992 drew number 3.
Backlund in 1993 drew number 2.
Austin in 1997 number 5.

All lasting close to 45 minutes to an hour in the Royal Rumble.

Roman Reigns drew number 19 and spent 27 minutes in the ring. Not really a fair comparison.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

> Bryan was in total control for most of the match, which just further pissed off Reigns the longer it went on. Their round with the Usos went a long time. Eventually Roman turned the tables and took out Slater Gator. The Ascension destroyed Daniel with the Fall of Man, but the referee DQ’d them when they wouldn’t stop attacking him. Big Show and Kane came out last, and Show randomly hit Kane with the KO Punch. Reigns speared Show, then Bryan hit him with the running knee and made him tap out to the Yes Lock.
> 
> The main event went about 45 minutes, so it will take up a huge portion of the show. Bryan ended Smackdown with a big Yes! chant, rubbing his four eliminations in Roman’s face.


Yeah, they're pretty much bickering like kids lol


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Nah, it was the booking. WWE tried to hide him during the match and keep him away from popular guys.
> 
> Remember last year? Roman's performance was much more memorable. They actually had him do spots, interact with people, eliminate a lot etc.
> 
> It was just a booking choice. Roman's 2014 Rumble was waaaaaay better booked than his 2015 one.


The Matches at Fast Lane and WM 31 will tell us a lot about if its all bullshit about Reigns been gassed after a few minutes or if its the truth. I let that answer things for me.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Nah, it was the booking. WWE tried to hide him during the match and keep him away from popular guys.
> 
> Remember last year? Roman's performance was much more memorable. They actually had him do spots, interact with people, eliminate a lot etc.
> 
> It was just a booking choice. Roman's 2014 Rumble was waaaaaay better booked than his 2015 one.












GOAT Cardio


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> GOAT Cardio


So do I start bringing up gifs of other tired guys or would that be too petty....

I don't see how this disputes my post. His 2014 showing was much better and he looked like a legit contender.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> So do I start bringing up gifs of other tired guys or would that be too petty....
> 
> I don't see how this disputes my post. His 2014 showing was much better and he looked like a legit contender.


Wynter, come on. You know Reigns needs to work on that cardio.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> Wynter, come on. You know Reigns needs to work on that cardio.


Again, my post was about his Rumble showing and he can put on a good one. Hence, me bringing up his 2014 one. Did I say he had excellent cardio or did I simply point out he's capable of a good showing and its simply him not being booked to do much??


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Nah, it was the booking. WWE tried to hide him during the match and keep him away from popular guys.
> 
> Remember last year? Roman's performance was much more memorable. They actually had him do spots, interact with people, eliminate a lot etc.
> 
> It was just a booking choice. Roman's 2014 Rumble was waaaaaay better booked than his 2015 one.


He was better last year, but I could make the point that he is not being carried by 2 other guys now and is having to do more full time work night after night keeping him more run down at all times. Still doesn't excuse his horrible cardio lately but it would put things in a slightly better perspective for him I guess.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Again, my post was about his Rumble showing and he can put on a good one. Hence, me bringing up his 2014 one. Did I say he had excellent cardio or did I simply point out he's capable of a good showing and its simply him not being booked to do much??


I'm not disputing that.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I need to rewatch the Orton match. That's the only long singles match I think he's ever had(on TV), wonder how his cardio was their.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

It was like that at the smackdown i went to back in nov.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> I'm not disputing that.


Then I don't understand your comment. You made it seem like I said this guy has great cardio. Never once typed those words lol


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Then I don't understand your comment. You made it seem like I said this guy has great cardio. Never once typed those words lol


Come on, Wynter. :subban


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

> The crowd immediately erupted in a big "yes!" chant. Bryan celebrates to end SmackDown.


It must have been a thunderous "YES" chant with all those fans at Smackdown...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Well...I guess it's another day closer to Vince fucking off for good.

Have got to think positive.


----------



## Good News Barrett (Jul 28, 2014)

fucking big show and fucking kane

2015


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> Come on, Wynter. :subban


:shrug I'm lost lol

Either way. The booking of these two is crazy. They're behaving like spoiled children lol Tagging themselves in, not tagging the other, trying to one up, rubbing wins in the other face.

And Bryan not letting go the Yes Lock because it was Roman's cousin??

Why is WWE making both guys have douche moments :lol


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

From a poster on wrestlinginc comments section:



> i read that bryan taunts reigns to end the show by rubbing his 4 eliminations in romans face. lol


I actually like "douchebag" Bryan.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> :shrug I'm lost lol
> 
> Either way. The booking of these two is crazy. They're behaving like spoiled children lol Tagging themselves in, not tagging the other, trying to one up, rubbing wins in the other face.
> 
> ...


I was just messing.

Well, Bryan initially tried to be a nice guy but Reigns kept being a dick to him. So :shrug


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

big show the man of 1,000 faces and 1,000 heels, son of 1,000 turns

he strides the moral depths like a colossus


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

looper007 said:


> It's been like this for a few years hasn't it, I'm really surprised they don't sell out TV Tapings for Smackdown. Raw always seems to be a sell out.


Probably because most people realize that nothing important ever happens on Smackdown so they just stay away and wait until Raw comes to their area.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> I was just messing.
> 
> Well, Bryan initially tried to be a nice guy but Reigns kept being a dick to him. So :shrug


Bryan is pretty much paying Roman back for tagging himself in on Raw lol now he refuses to let Roman come in and each victory he gains, Roman gets more pissed :lol

Then him rubbing in his 4 pins :lmao guess it's like, you got the pin on Raw, but I got all these pins here. 

Testosterone overload :lol


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Bryan is pretty much paying Roman back for tagging himself in on Raw lol now he refuses to let Roman come in and each victory he gains, Roman gets more pissed :lol
> 
> Then him rubbing in his 4 pins :lmao guess it's like, you got the pin on Raw, but I got all these pins here.
> 
> Testosterone overload :lol


A much needed edge in Bryan's character for this feud. Like he said, Reigns is bigger and stronger, but he is the better wrestler.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Probably because most people realize that nothing important ever happens on Smackdown so they just stay away and wait until Raw comes to their area.


You pretty much summed up Smackdown for the last few years. Its just filler really.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

looper007 said:


> You pretty much summed up Smackdown for the last few years. Its just filler really.


Making it live on Tuesdays would be a great start to get renewed interest in it imo.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Live or not doesn't really bother me as much as others. NXT is taped and imo is the best show on the air.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Bryan is pretty much paying Roman back for tagging himself in on Raw lol now he refuses to let Roman come in and each victory he gains, Roman gets more pissed :lol
> 
> Then him rubbing in his 4 pins :lmao guess it's like, you got the pin on Raw, but I got all these pins here.
> 
> Testosterone overload :lol





Sol Katti said:


> A much needed edge in Bryan's character for this feud. Like he said, Reigns is bigger and stronger, but he is the better wrestler.


Totally it sounds like he's channeling the AmDrag cockiness which is exactly what I want to see from Bryan going forward.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> It must have been a thunderous "YES" chant with all those fans at Smackdown...


Actually a guy that was working security told me that no one was sitting on that side because of the way the cameras were facing


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

RAW usually gets very good attendance. I was there in Dallas and it was a legit sellout. The problem is this: you don't get that feeling of "anything can happen at any time" on Smackdown. That's not the case for RAW. This is why SD gets horrible attendance. It's like Bischoff said, "You can't get that anything can happen at anytime feeling in a tapped environment."

Smackdown needs to go live. If it does the ratings and attendance will go up in a big way.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> Actually a guy that was working security told me that no one was sitting on that side because of the way the cameras were facing


Yeah, think they always do that, move the crowd over to where the crowd is facing so the arena looks "full" on TV.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The camera side was full during that RAW show in Dallas.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

The Tag team turmoil match was apparently 45 minutes, wanna bet Bryan was in this match for atleast 30 of that.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

A 45 minute match doesn't always mean it was good. We get too caught up in that. I bet this match probably had 3 commercial breaks which is too much.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Bryan is pretty much paying Roman back for tagging himself in on Raw lol now he refuses to let Roman come in and each victory he gains, Roman gets more pissed :lol
> 
> Then him rubbing in his 4 pins :lmao guess it's like, you got the pin on Raw, but I got all these pins here.
> 
> Testosterone overload :lol


They just wrote it that way because they need an excuse as to why Bryan is doing most of the work lol.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Big Show


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Maybe at Big Show's Hall of Fame induction, Paul Wight will shock the world and reveal that he has an evil twin brother, and each week they alternate being on tv...


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

JTB33b said:


> The Tag team turmoil match was apparently 45 minutes, wanna bet Bryan was in this match for atleast 30 of that.


Someone that attended the show said Bryan 39 minutes, Roman 6.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

McCringleberry said:


> Not to harp on this but he came in at number 19 and was "resting" by number 22 or 23. I forget which. That's long? The only reason I care is because I think it is indicative of a very lazy mindset Reigns has when it comes to his position. No way in hell would Ambrose, Rollins, Ziggler, Cesaro still have cardio problems like that after 3 years even without the golden boy status thrust up their ass. It's just plain insulting to those guys.


His one single ppv match he's gotten a chance to have against Orton went 18 minutes and that was a regular singles match. Im sure his one will bryan will get a lot of time too. He's had houseshow matches that werent gimmick as well. His recent ones with Rusev weren't gimmick matches. I don't think he really has a stamina problem. Maybe I just don't notice it the way others do :shrug:

Smackdown sounds like so much of a mess I may have to tune in to it.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

McCringleberry said:


> Someone that attended the show said Bryan 39 minutes, Roman 6.


I love how Bryan is fresh off an injury and 8 months out of the ring and since his return has either wrestled two matches every show, or some hardcore type gimmick match or now 45 minutes straight...

... except the Royal Rumble of course  :side:


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Lariatoh! said:


> I love how Bryan is fresh off an injury and 8 months out of the ring and since his return has either wrestled two matches every show, or some hardcore type gimmick match or now 45 minutes straight...
> 
> ... except the Royal Rumble of course  :side:


Bryan is a B (rass ring grabbing) + Player.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Chrome said:


> Making it live on Tuesdays would be a great start to get renewed interest in it imo.


They cant even fill 3 hours of raw with content, Smackdown will be exactly the same even if it goes live on Tuesday or whenever.

They should just cut the show but they wont because they get paid for it.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

:chlol Big Show turned again, I just can't anymore :lmao. I'm convinced it's a genuine rib at this point.

I'm really enjoying the Bryan / Reigns feud. I love the back and forth and rubbing it in each others faces. Those kinds of face / face interactions were always my favourite. I think it also has something to do with WWE just testing the waters with Reigns with crowd reactions and how he plays the character with maybe a possible heel turn in mind. I'm actually leaning toward a triple threat at Mania myself which 1 week ago would've been unthinkable.

As for Reigns not working hard enough during matches and I'm not sure if anyone else mentioned this earlier in the thread but did anyone see that little interaction after their tag match on RAW when Bryan called him out on it "You just stood out there and let me do all the work" I really think this has storyline written all over it.

Like I said, really enjoying the Bryan / Reigns dynamic.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

crazyrvd123 said:


> They cant even fill 3 hours of raw with content, Smackdown will be exactly the same even if it goes live on Tuesday or whenever.
> 
> They should just cut the show but they wont because they get paid for it.


This. It's the content that matters not if it is live tv. Nothing of significance happens on Smackdown. Hell, look at the Smackdown show a few weeks ago that was really a Raw (because of the snow storm cancelling the real RAW). HHH makes an announcement that he'll deal with the Rumble fallout the following Monday. Even though that Smackdown was the "RAW" episode of the week they brushed off a major announcement for a better time period basically. If WWE started making things happen on Smackdown (title changes, stips added to PPVs, something) that actually effected outcomes people would tune in.




Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> As for Reigns not working hard enough during matches and I'm not sure if anyone else mentioned this earlier in the thread but did anyone see that little interaction after their tag match on RAW when Bryan called him out on it "You just stood out there and let me do all the work" I really think this has storyline written all over it..


It was noticed but I don't think it is total storyline. It's taking the truth and blending it in with fiction just like they did last year with Bryan. No way Bryan's appearance at Mania 30 was planned from jump. I'd bet hard currency there are numerous superstars in the back saying the same thing about Reigns push and cardio that we are.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

McCringleberry said:


> Bryan is a B (rass ring grabbing) + Player.




Bryan was doing this before his injury...

Some thoughts:

1. This isn't the office booking him, this is Bryan trying to prove he can still go at the pre-injury pace

2. However it could be this pace that eventually hurt him in the first place. He needs to be-careful. Eddie Guerrero was so worried that he wouldn't be deemed big enough to be a top guy, he horribly abused steroids. Trying to compensate to prove you're the best isn't good for your health Bryan!

3. Bryan knows his body and knows what he's doing, but I don't see anyone else on the roster trying to do what he is doing. 

4. If he is working in an environment where he has to keep overcompensating to guys like Vince, when it's clear how popular and how talented he is, then it's going to send him back to the injured list. Which in that case maybe on Vince...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Big Show and Kane, more comedy than J&J provide. 
Laughing at the fact that these two try to come off as important in anyway in 2015.
Come on!!! Please just get them off my TV!
And there better not be a Kane/Show feud going into Wrestlemania and them taking
a spot on the card!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Also I'm not so sure Show is a face, him and Kane were just bickering throughout the match also this show was really good in my opinion, reigns gave me a fist bump which was pretty cool, I'm starting to slowly come around to liking Reigns, also it was cool at the end that Reigns helped Bryan up and let him have his moment with the crowd, Bryan gave me s high five and the crowd loved Bryan, it was a really fun show. Also I'm the guy on the end with a hat that says forgiven (frgvn) and a blue cena shirt


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Fucking big show turns more than a sit and spin.

At least we get a long bryan match. Hell, bryan's so good, he's doing the work for both rollins and ambrose, carrying reigns by himself.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> and a blue cena shirt


Why? For the love of God, why?


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> *also it was cool at the end that Reigns helped Bryan up and let him have his moment with the crowd, Bryan gave me s high five and the crowd loved Bryan*, it was a really fun show. Also I'm the guy on the end with a hat that says forgiven (frgvn) and a blue cena shirt


Cool that you enjoyed the show man (Y). Did they do that (Reigns helping up Bryan) after Smackdown went off the air in a dark segment? I really hope they did because it would spoil so much of tension they've built up if that ends up on the broadcast


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

wrestlinginc said:


> Big Show turns face out of nowhere and knocks Kane out


can we get a gif emote of bigshow that spins around


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Cool that you enjoyed the show man (Y). Did they do that (Reigns helping up Bryan) after Smackdown went off the air in a dark segment? I really hope they did because it would spoil so much of tension they've built up if that ends up on the broadcast


I'm not sure, after the match reigns was with Bryan by the ropes and bryan was on his knees and they both were looking at the crowd and the WM sign I persume, then reigns picked him up and then eventually left and let Bryan have his moment with the crowd, also forgot to mention I had Brie wink at me  and Saxton gave me a high five too

Earlier in the night Cesaro and Sin Cara put on a heck of a match as well as Naomi and Natalia


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

> His partner, Reigns, came out to a mixture of boos and silence


Let's wait til Friday to know for sure what kind of reaction Reigns got. :vince2


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> I'm not sure, after the match reigns was with Bryan by the ropes and bryan was on his knees and they both were looking at the crowd and the WM sign I persume, then reigns picked him up and then eventually left and let Bryan have his moment with the crowd, also forgot to mention I had Brie wink at me  and Saxton gave me a high five too
> 
> Earlier in the night Cesaro and Sin Cara put on a heck of a match as well as Naomi and Natalia


So the show most likely ends with them both staring at the WM sign. I bet Roman helping Bryan up wasn't scripted as I'm sure they are good friends. They worked together for a year straight in Hell No/Shield matches and Bryan is great friends with Seth and Dean. I think that joke Bryan made about them both being good looking on Raw when Reigns laughed was ad libbed as well. Bryan's one of the most loved guys in WWE backstage. While fans take this seriously I doubt Bryan and Reigns do at all.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I cannot WAIT to see Bryan put on a clinic on this week's Smackdown! :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

No Ambrose, No Rollins? No watching.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

BIG SHOW FACE TURN :lmao:lmao:lmao

Also the GOAT doing work for 45 minutes? I thought he is still injured, according to IWC online doctors :shocked:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> BIG SHOW FACE TURN :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> Also the GOAT doing work for 45 minutes? I thought he is still injured, according to IWC online doctor :shocked:


He really is working a awful lot, isnt he? I figure he is trying to get his cardio back up to his usual supreme standards. Makes one think he might possibly be inserted into a triple threat at Mania, so he can be the engine that powers the match. We'll see.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Bryan with those working shoes back on again. Almost doing one hour matches like it ain't shit.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Jesus fuck, this company, Big Show is now a face.
> 
> :lmao













My main thoughts on why Bryan pinned so many and did more time. 

WWE's way of turning the "make Roman look strong" IWC movement. In this match it was make Bryan look stronger. So that's them trying to end that part of the Reigns fans hating him. 

TBH I think Bryan is going over at Fastlane. I've thought this ever since they did the segment on RAW. Bryan is going over, Ziggler lost his tango partner and will miss WrestleMania this year or get added to a quick program with heel Sheamus and that's a big reason he's in random tag or 3 man tandem.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Defs not wasting my time on Smackdown this week. :lol


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

It is pretty incredible that the guy who was injured for almost a year is working 40 minutes of a 45 minute match while the chosen one is sitting on his ass the whole time. Seriously, how exactly was a Reigns/Lesnar match supposed to go in Vince's head when they don't even trust him to work 10 minutes straight on freaking Smackdown?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> :chlol Big Show turned again, I just can't anymore :lmao. I'm convinced it's a genuine rib at this point.
> 
> I'm really enjoying the Bryan / Reigns feud. I love the back and forth and rubbing it in each others faces. Those kinds of face / face interactions were always my favourite. I think it also has something to do with WWE just testing the waters with Reigns with crowd reactions and how he plays the character with maybe a possible heel turn in mind. I'm actually leaning toward a triple threat at Mania myself which 1 week ago would've been unthinkable.
> 
> ...


you hit the nail right on the head. this for sure as storyline written all of over it


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Bryan is pretty much paying Roman back for tagging himself in on Raw lol now he refuses to let Roman come in and each victory he gains, Roman gets more pissed :lol
> 
> Then him rubbing in his 4 pins :lmao guess it's like, you got the pin on Raw, but I got all these pins here.
> 
> Testosterone overload :lol


Exactly all storyline not oh Reigns sucks at wrestling so Bryan has to do all the work while Reigns gets the hot tag. This is story telling. Some people just don't get it and just want to shit on Reigns for the sake of shitting on him


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

babyface Show? Heel sheamus to beat up Big Show on Monday for Steph/HHH 

The Ascension beating the sh*t out of two guys in the world title picture


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh god I hope this isn't leading to a Big Show and Kane feud leading to Wrestlemania? fpalm

If if does then I hope Kane literally squashes Show at Mania.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> babyface Show? Heel sheamus to beat up Big Show on Monday for Steph/HHH
> 
> The Ascension beating the sh*t out of two guys in the world title picture


I hope you're right. Heel Sheamus is 1000x more entertaining than face.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm not sure why people are surprised that Bryan did most of the work in this match. Bryan is the one that made it a point to tell Reigns that he was a better wrestler than him. So this is a good way to build more tension between the two.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:HA How many fucking times has Big Show turned?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*"We have a show to fill but no new content for it"*


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

Big Show and Kane in a feud well why not I guess ?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> Oh god I hope this isn't leading to a Big Show and Kane feud leading to Wrestlemania? fpalm
> 
> If if does then I hope Kane literally squashes Show at Mania.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Kyle_C_Haight said:


> Flair in 1992 drew number 3.
> Backlund in 1993 drew number 2.
> Austin in 1997 number 5.
> 
> ...


Road Dogg in 2000 did the same thing, came in at the same number as Reigns, and lasted less time.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Why didn't they fill some time with Ambrose and Barrett? Give them more than 5 minutes for once.

Instead we got Reigns and Bryan decimate the tag team division. And Fandango. 

Only thing that sounds good is Ascension getting DQ'd.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Wow, this Smackdowns sounds like straight up trash. Also, :lol at Show turning face again.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Pretty sure Bryan makes Roman eat a running knee tonight. WWE loves that 50/50 booking.


*Look at Bryan's Superman booking with all those eliminations. Reigns looked like a geek :cuss:!!! He's going to be the jobber of The Shie....wait.


Lol, but seriously, Bryan needed that. Very good booking since Roman stood tall on RAW. Now Bryan looks strong :vince3*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *Look at Bryan's Superman booking with all those eliminations. Reigns looked like a geek :cuss:!!! He's going to be the jobber of The Shie....wait.
> 
> 
> Lol, but seriously, Bryan needed that. Very good booking since Roman stood tall on RAW. Now Bryan looks strong :vince3*


I'm liking what they're doing so far. I just hope we get more direct head-to-head and dump Show and Kane into some tar pit somewhere.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I lolled at Big Show turning face again, I swear it's some kind of running joke at this point.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

As The Big Show turns :maury


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I'm liking what they're doing so far. I just hope we get more direct head-to-head and dump Show and Kane into some tar pit somewhere.


*I really like how WWE is booking to their strengths and letting them get equal shine. Bryan gets to wrestle long matches and Reigns gets to bring the hype with his moves of doom. Everyone is happy :cheer.*


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

So I remember there was this graphic that popped up on twitter and some other forums that detailed the times Big Show turned during his WWE/F career so I went back and found it:










:Jordan

He's actually turned on Cena twice the exact same way :lmao Even in kayfabe terms why would anyone trust him at this point?

Keep in mind this doesn't even include his WCW run, my word.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *I really like how WWE is booking to their strengths and letting them get equal shine. Bryan gets to wrestle long matches and Reigns gets to bring the hype with his moves of doom. Everyone is happy :cheer.*


Yep, for one more week, then the WWE has to choose at Fast Lane which one goes over and the war starts all over again

:maury


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I really don't think Big Show turned face. He was just pissed off at what Kane did.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *I really like how WWE is booking to their strengths and letting them get equal shine. Bryan gets to wrestle long matches and Reigns gets to bring the hype with his moves of doom. Everyone is happy :cheer.*


They don't need to be booking to Reigns strengths, they need to be booking to his weaknesses (all 700 of them). If they want him to be the top guy, he is REQUIRED to wrestle long matches. If they don't start making him work, this is just going to get uglier and uglier. Squash match main eventers do not work in this era.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

crine @ big show


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Guys... I don't think Big Show has turned face.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Guys I'm telling you I don't think Show is face, him and Kane were arguing and things got heated between the two (kayfabe obviously)


----------



## TheDazzler (Feb 3, 2015)

* Big Show turns face out of nowhere *

Oh Lord:lmao:lmao:lmao I predict that in few weeks he will be crying, than punch someboy in the face and turns heel. Than he will say the he is a giant.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

> I was actually at the show so I can clarify some of the comments above because they are incorrect:
> Reign’s reaction was about 80/20 cheers vs pops
> Bryan came out to a slightly less mixed reaction also, but whenever he would get a mixed reaction, he would do the yes chant and people would do it regardless ( backing up Meltzer’s theory that the chant is over way more than he is)
> Roman did heel things like mock the USOs and refused to tag in, but also got mad at DB for doing heel things like holding a submission and punching the USOs too many times outside the ring, .
> ...


That's very interesting :hmm:


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

*MAIN EVENT'S STILL ON!?*

what in the shits


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Maybe they are just getting Big Show out of the way and bringing Sheamus into that role. While they're at it get Kane to fuck off too and replace him with Barrett.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

As a Canadian watching Smackdown at the moment, just know that the storytelling in the tag team turmoil, specifically when the Usos get involved, is brilliant.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> As a Canadian watching Smackdown at the moment, just know that the storytelling in the tag team turmoil, specifically when the Usos get involved, is brilliant.


:mark: really? Please do tell. I'm so jealous of you Canadians right now lol


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I love the heat between Bryan and Reigns. No more Looney Tunes and they're not both just being Mr. Nice Guy to each other. Main event sounds pretty good.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> :mark: really? Please do tell. I'm so jealous of you Canadians right now lol


It's really long it's been going on for 40 minutes (can't remember the last time 1 match had 5 commercial breaks).

Roman Reigns and Daniel Bryan were tagging themselves in the whole match. The Usos came out and they had Daniel Bryan scouted so Reigns reached out his hand and is like "I know what they can do, tag me in." (Referencing the family link). He tags in Roman Reigns and it's a legitimate back & forth 20 minute matchup.

Things get good when Daniel Bryan gets ruthless. He starts aggressively putting them in excruciatingly looking submissions. At one point he's kicking the hell out of one of the Usos outside the ring until Roman Reigns can't take it anymore and pulls Daniel Bryan off of him.

Daniel Bryan: What are you doing?? We have to win!
Roman Reigns: You can't win out here!

We go to a commercial break and when we come back Roman looks completely done with the match and is reluctant to tag himself in. The Usos go for the victory with a splash I think and Roman Reigns finally asserts himself back into the match and breaks up the pin attempt. The other Uso confronts Reigns and is like "What are you doing? Why did you break up the cover?" (At which point I'm like "cause it's a match? Haha)

At this point the four of them exchange suicide dives and signatures that leads to Daniel Bryan getting the victory.

And that was just the Uso portion. Their constant bickering throughout the entire match has completely sold me on their feud.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> It's really long it's been going on for 40 minutes (can't remember the last time 1 match had 5 commercial breaks).
> 
> Roman Reigns and Daniel Bryan were tagging themselves in the whole match. The Usos came out and they had Daniel Bryan scouted so Reigns reached out his hand and is like "I know what they can do, tag me in." (Referencing the family link). He tags in Roman Reigns and it's a legitimate back & forth 20 minute matchup.
> 
> ...



:banderas God damn. You must sold the hell out of that. 

Someone said Roman was in for only 6 minutes. True? 

:lmao I love the chemistry between Bryan and Roman.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> :banderas God damn. You must sold the hell out of that.
> 
> Someone said Roman was in for only 6 minutes. True?
> 
> :lmao I love the chemistry between Bryan and Roman.


No, he was in there for much longer. Its just that people started predicting that before they even saw the match. Since you know, Roman is satan on these forums.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Haha, Daniel Bryan definitely did most of the work in the match. Reigns was in a bit more than I thought he would be, but the match was also a lot longer than I thought it would be too.

Daniel Bryan has been in the ring at least 3 times as long as Reigns has.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> Haha, Daniel Bryan definitely did most of the work in the match. Reigns was in a bit more than I thought he would be, but the match was also a lot longer than I thought it would be too.
> 
> Daniel Bryan has been in the ring at least 3 times as long as Reigns has.


So worth the watch then :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh and also the Big Show bit didn't look like a face turn in my opinion.

Him and Kane were arguing parallel to Bryan and Reigns and it looked like Show just cheapshotted him out of anger before walking into a spear by Reigns.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

What happened in the ending? I couldn't tell if some of the spoilers happened in the dark segment.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> What happened in the ending? I couldn't tell if some of the spoilers happened in the dark segment.


Bryan hit Show with the running knee and pinned him.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

TheMenace said:


> Bryan hit Show with the running knee and pinned him.


Oh, so they didn't show Roman picking Bryan up?

I'm just trying to figure out if they showed it so I can understand what the hell they are doing with Roman's character lol

First he hates Bryan and now helping him up?


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh, so they didn't show Roman picking Bryan up?
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out if they showed it so I can understand what the hell they are doing with Roman's character lol
> 
> First he hates Bryan and now helping him up?


They showed that. Reigns also gave Bryan a pat on the back before walking away just as the show concluded.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

TheMenace said:


> They showed him picking him up too. Reigns also gave Bryan a pat on the back before walking away just as the show concluded.


I guess I will have to see it. That's so confusing :lol

They were bickering and pissed at each other the whole match...then Roman helps him up?? :lol

Ok then 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

It's probably one of those "you earned my respect" type things...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> I guess I will have to see it. That's so confusing :lol
> 
> They were bickering and pissed at each other the whole match...then Roman helps him up?? :lol
> 
> ...


Hi.Wynter


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Hi.Wynter


Hey boo. I messaged you about chat. You didn't come 

Imma PM you


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I can't wait to watch their tag turmoil match when it's uploaded :mark:, I'm still reeling after that epic NXT special :banderas.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Holy shit that Bryan/Usos/Reigns shit sounds epic :banderas


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

THANOS said:


> I can't wait to watch their tag turmoil match when it's uploaded :mark:, I'm still reeling after that epic NXT special :banderas.


Love to have D.Bryan and Rollins go down there for a fatal 4 way with either Zayn/Owens or Neville/Balor any one will do. You get match of the year for sure.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

looper007 said:


> Love to have D.Bryan and Rollins go down there for a fatal 4 way with either Zayn/Owens or Neville/Balor any one will do. You get match of the year for sure.


That would be beautiful. They should have one special per year where prominent members of the main roster drop down and test the NXTers in big matches.

We could have an NXT Special where we see:

- Bryan/Itami
- Balor/Rollins
- Orton/Owens
- Cena/Zayn
- Jericho/Crowe

That would be a GOAT Special.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

looper007 said:


> Love to have D.Bryan and Rollins go down there for a fatal 4 way with either Zayn/Owens or Neville/Balor any one will do. You get match of the year for sure.


GIVE ME BRYAN VS. ITAMI.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Isn't it hilarious and ironic? WWE was desperate to keep Roman and Bryan away from each other until they had no choice.

But these two ended up having amazing chemistry.


Someone upload SD damn it! :mark:

Like THANOS said, NXT was damn awesome!

Women's match was :banderas


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> GIVE ME BRYAN VS. ITAMI.


Itami is finding his feet slowly but surely now in the WWE style. You will get it I have no doubt about it sometime this year or early next.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Isn't it hilarious and ironic? WWE was desperate to keep Roman and Bryan away from each other until they had no choice.
> 
> But these two ended up having amazing chemistry.
> 
> ...


Off topic, but I wish WWE would just announce that they've resigned Brock, then I'd be fine with Bryan wrestling Ziggler and not maineventing this year.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Off topic, but I wish WWE would just announce that they've resigned Brock, then I'd be fine with Bryan wrestling Ziggler and not maineventing this year.


Same. The main reason why I was so pissed with RR winning the Rumble is because I am pretty sure WM will be Brock's last match.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Someone upload SD damn it! :mark:


Even after the fantastic NXT special, this is all i'm thinking about right now. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Hey boo. I messaged you about chat. You didn't come
> 
> Imma PM you


Sorry, I totally missed your message.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

ANOTHER Show turn?! His flip flopping got annoying YEARS ago.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopefully it is just a part of The Authority's plan.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Bryan vs. The Usos was great. Might as well have been a handicap match Reigns was in for like 3 out of 20 minutes He should pull a Diesel and say he's not paid by the hour
:reigns2


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

:lmao Bryan and Roman so far are such assholes. That dick measuring contest is real.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao Bryan and Roman so far are such assholes. That dick measuring contest is real.


Yeah totally, and in that contest there can only be one loser.... :rollins


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Yeah totally, and in that contest there can only be one loser.... :rollins


I set that joke up and I'm so happy you caught it. Good ol' THANOS :banderas

Bryan and Roman shit talking, giving each other looks :lmao

Those two are great together. I love how they are slowly gaining some respect. 

Bryan though "You call that a suplex?? This is a suplex!!" And then Roman laughing lol

Those two are terrible lol. Roman dragging Jimmy's body to Bryan and nonchalantly holding him until Bryan hits him *dead*
I'm liking this so far  Have you already watched?

EDIT: I like how they built up the story of Roman conflicted with beating up his cousins(wasn't a problem before, but whatever lol), but then he saved Bryan from being pinned.

Good storytelling going on.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

When Reigns stops Bryan from kicking Uso ass on the outside:

Bryan: We gotta win.
Reigns: Get them in the ring first.
MY GF: They're gonna kiss.

Cracked me up for 10 minutes straight.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

WynterWarm12 said:


> I set that joke up and I'm so happy you caught it. Good ol' THANOS :banderas
> 
> Bryan and Roman shit talking, giving each other looks :lmao
> 
> ...


I did watch, I loved it :. This feud has been so great so far. Part of me wishes that Brock was out of the picture til after Mania, so this could play out at Mania, because it's been that GOOD so far. 

They definitely have loads of chemistry Wynter, and I saw Reigns bust out a couple new moves in that match (one from his FCW moveset), with the flapjack and the running boot. 

Bryan did the Danielson Special again but the damn camera didn't focus on it :no:. I loved all the old AmDrag holds and submissions Bryan was using and the rivalry with Reigns was great.

Overall, I dug the turmoil matches and I hope we see something cool like that on RAW.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Only 3,000 people attended this weeks Smackdown taping. :Jordan


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

McCringleberry said:


> When Reigns stops Bryan from kicking Uso ass on the outside:
> 
> Bryan: We gotta win.
> Reigns: Get them in the ring first.
> ...


:lmao Omg. Ugh, I'm going to watch tomorrow and that's going to pop up in my head :homer2



THANOS said:


> I did watch, I loved it :. This feud has been so great so far. Part of me wishes that Brock was out of the picture til after Mania, so this could play out at Mania, because it's been that GOOD so far.
> 
> They definitely have loads of chemistry Wynter, and I saw Reigns bust out a couple new moves in that match (one from his FCW moveset), with the flapjack and the running boot.
> 
> ...


Aggressive Bryan is :banderas Chills when he gets like that. The veteran shit talking to the rookie is great :lol Those two made a damn good tag team because of the chemistry.

If they put on a good match at Fast Lane, then I'm all for a real future feud between these two. Because if their chemistry can translate in the ring :mark:

Great storytelling here. That's what really drove the match for me. An hour long of just wrestling would have been less satisfying. These two having their own little quarrel sold it.

Bryan was going ham on the Usos :lmao And Roman just like :side: and Bryan like :evil 

They didn't even care about their opponents. They just wanted to show the other up :lol

And it all ties up at the end, because they ended up needing each other to finish it. Gained some respect for each other there. I wonder how this plays out on Raw.

They put the Ascension over pretty strong here too. They should have been making them kick ass like this from the moment they debuted.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Halfway into the match right now, and this is the most fun i've had watching Smackdown in months! Bryan telling Reigns "Watch the Suplex, THIS is a Suplex" :lmao The level of smug & snide from D-Bry and Reigns in this match is off the charts.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

SVETV988_fan said:


> Halfway into the match right now, and this is the most fun i've had watching Smackdown in months! Bryan telling Reigns "Watch the Suplex, THIS is a Suplex" :lmao The level of smug & snide from D-Bry and Reigns in this match is off the charts.


Does he seriously do that? :lmao

What a legend!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Finished. THANOS. Wynter, you guys are right. Storytelling and Chemistry was great in this match. The ending where they're both staring at the Wrestlemania sign while helping each other up was GOLD.




Cobalt said:


> Does he seriously do that? :lmao
> 
> What a legend!


Dude, go out of your way to see it. It's somewhat of a booking trainwreck. (Bryan and Reigns plowing through 5 teams) but it's an awesome trainwreck.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Bryan getting his ass kicked and Roman like "Are you finish taking a break??" :lol 

:lol I can't believe I sat there and watched an hour main event and enjoyed every second of it.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Bryan getting his ass kicked and Roman like "Are you finish taking a break??" :lol
> 
> :lol I can't believe I sat there and watched an hour main event and enjoyed every second of it.


As much as I hate Gauntlet matches like this that make the opposing teams look like shit, I want this to happen again on RAW just to see more of D-Bry and Reigns's dysfunctional relationship b^tchings. :lol


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

The Turmoil was pretty damn awesome. Was thoroughly entertained throughout. Bryan/Reigns have good chemistry and Bryan is still just a fucking delight to watch in the ring.

Big show didn't turn face, but it doesn't really matter, because either way no one cares about him anymore.

Anyone else pick up on Wyatt supposedly mocking Taker by bringing his tongue out before hitting sister abigail? That tease :mark:


----------



## SHEP! (Jan 18, 2015)

That tag team turmoil was actually one of the most unexpected, absolutely fantastic matches I have seen in a long time! They had me completely entertained for over 45 straight minutes! They made the dysfunction work so well together, like when Rock & Sock Connection was just getting started. It's amazing to get an excellent match like that and have it literally be over half the episode of Smackdown.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

SVETV988_fan said:


> As much as I hate Gauntlet matches like this that make the opposing teams look like shit, I want this to happen again on RAW just to see more of D-Bry and Reigns's dysfunctional relationship b^tchings. :lol


:lol They are comedy and I don't know if WWE meant it to be :lmao Pure entertainment watching them act like ass hats. 

I wonder if this carries over? The ending I mean. Because a large part of me would rather them hate each other than have respect


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol They are comedy and I don't know if WWE meant it to be :lmao Pure entertainment watching them act like ass hats.
> 
> I wonder if this carries over? The ending I mean. Because a large part of me would rather them hate each other than have respect


I think we're getting the slow progression of Bryan and Reigns finally gaining respect for each other, but they'll no doubt throw down at Fast Lane. I also expect more conflict on RAW whether they end up on the same page or not by the end of the night. If we're really getting a triple threat at Mania, then maybe there won't be a decisive finish at Fast Lane (they'll help each other out to fight off the Authority?). That would complete the story of them choosing integrity and respect over the easy way out.

I honestly haven't been enjoying Reigns this much in a long ^ss time. I guess it took my boy D-Bry to get the best out of him.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

SVETV988_fan said:


> I think we're getting the slow progression of Bryan and Reigns finally gaining respect for each other, but they'll no doubt throw down at Fast Lane. I also expect more conflict on RAW whether they end up on the same page or not by the end of the night. If we're really getting a triple threat at Mania, then maybe there won't be a decisive finish at Fast Lane (they'll help each other out to fight off the Authority?). That would complete the story of them choosing integrity and respect over the easy way out.
> 
> I honestly haven't been enjoying Reigns this much in a long ^ss time.* I guess it took my boy D-Bry to get the best out of him*.


:homer2


Imma need for this conflict to come back :lol Ending was cute and all, but getting aggressive Roman and Bryan is best for business :mark: Those two with anger and passion is just :banderas 

Still, those two managing to entrain me for an hour deserves some praise. I expected a hot mess and got a nice surprise. 

Still laughing about how ham Bryan went on Usos :lmao

And Jimmys hurt face when tagging out after Roman shoulder blocked him :lmao

Imma assume Authority will have some tricks up their sleeves on Monday. They want these two to dislike each other.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> :homer2
> 
> 
> Imma need for this conflict to come back :lol Ending was cute and all, but getting aggressive Roman and Bryan is best for business :mark: Those two with anger and passion is just :banderas
> ...


I think it's nice for a change to take a load off and enjoy Wrestling's more lighthearted aspects instead of getting something that will fuel the flame wars of the Forum as usual. I don't know what the WWE's train of thinking was for that match, and I didn't even care. I'm sure that Bryan and Reigns laughed it off backstage and enjoyed the ride. 

I agree tho, the intensity we saw on RAW should be followed up and I don't want the program to go too far in the silly. The dichotomy right now is just too interesting not to have things combust between the two in a BIG way.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

SVETV988_fan said:


> Halfway into the match right now, and this is the most fun i've had watching Smackdown in months! Bryan telling Reigns "Watch the Suplex, THIS is a Suplex" :lmao The level of smug & snide from D-Bry and Reigns in this match is off the charts.


GOAT :lol


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

That match was too damn long. It had it's moments but it dragged out. They both did a good job acting in this match -- Bryan with his smugness and Reigns showing compassion when they were wrestling The Usos.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

SVETV988_fan said:


> Halfway into the match right now, and this is the most fun i've had watching Smackdown in months! Bryan telling Reigns "Watch the Suplex, THIS is a Suplex" :lmao The level of smug & snide from D-Bry and Reigns in this match is off the charts.


:lol

I hope they're actually making this part of the storyline. I laughed when Bryan said Reigns didn't do shit during their match on RAW. It must not be a one time thing. Maybe on RAW, Reigns can imitate Bryan with the "YES" chant and mock him for it. 

I never thought I would enjoy these two so much in a feud.

Judging by what some have posted, it doesn't look like Smackdown is a complete waste. I'll have to find a link or see if it's been uploaded on Youtube. I'm watching ABC tonight instead.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I loved the ME. The Bryan & Reigns vs. Usos part was excellent. :clap


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> I loved the ME. The Bryan & Reigns vs. Usos part was excellent. :clap


Yea it was a decent change to have a match like that which actually had a lot of psychology in it and a story. 

Was much better than i expected.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> I loved the ME. The Bryan & Reigns vs. Usos part was excellent. :clap


Everyone's really raving about this. The WWE finally got it right it seems. Let me go find this week's episode.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Empress said:


> Everyone's really raving about this. The WWE finally got it right it seems. Let me go find this week's episode.


http://watchwrestling.ch/watch-wwe-smackdown-21215/

Here it is if you need a link


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So most excited I have been to watch a SD in a LONG time.....hope the actual show doesn't disappoint, though it sounds like I don't need to worry about that.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> http://watchwrestling.ch/watch-wwe-smackdown-21215/
> 
> Here it is if you need a link


Thank you.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

pretty funny that a Smackdown main event will be two times longer than the Wrestlemania Main Event. 

I will have to check it out.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The SD main event is a heck of a lot of fun. The chemistry between Bryan and Reigns is pretty strong... Even though it's not as great as watching some of the greatest in the ring together but it's the best the WWE have to offer right now. And they did a good job of selling the rivalry and the PPV match.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Empress said:


> :lol
> 
> I hope they're actually making this part of the storyline. I laughed when Bryan said Reigns didn't do shit during their match on RAW. It must not be a one time thing. Maybe on RAW, Reigns can imitate Bryan with the "YES" chant and mock him for it.
> 
> ...


It was hilarious seing Reigns be the voice of reason during their match, even getting talked down by Jimmy Uso for breaking up the pin while having to justify himself. :lol

I laughed when Bryan was unmercifully kicking Uso on the apron and Reigns breaks it up, Bryan is all like 'BUT WE'RE SUPPOSED TO WIN" lol


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Watching now with good headphones. I couldn't hear shit from the crowd while Bryan came out despite the crowd clearing going crazy and throwing their arms up.

Why do they do this shit?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

really boring smackdown, REALLY BORING.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> really boring smackdown, REALLY BORING.


Only if you're not a fan of either Bryan or Reigns or both. Yeah I can see why it would suck. 

I personally like it and wasn't bored for a second. Great in-ring storytelling from the WWE. It doesn't happen often anymore.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks like I'll skip everything else and watch the SD main event.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Riptear said:


> Only if you're not a fan of either Bryan or Reigns or both. Yeah I can see why it would suck.
> 
> I personally like it and wasn't bored for a second. Great in-ring storytelling from the WWE. It doesn't happen often anymore.


I'm a Bryan fan, I could watch him wrestle for two hours and be happy lol. I'm just a wee bit bored of it, i'm now into the tag team turmoil match so we'll see how I go. The Uso's have just come out.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

I can't wait to see Reigns turns into a big giant jelly. :lol


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

The main event was fun.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

thingstoponder said:


> Watching now with good headphones. I couldn't hear shit from the crowd while Bryan came out despite the crowd clearing going crazy and throwing their arms up.
> 
> Why do they do this shit?


:vince5


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Do you really think they are lowering the sound of the crowd when Bryan comes out? His reactions on RAW have been the same. Don't tell me they are lowering the sound on a live show!


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I watched a stream and Bryan had a great reaction through my headphones. They even kept Romans boos lol

The sound was great on my stream. A lot of chatter and audience participation.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Loved the main event, especially when Bryan was kicking the shit out of the Usos and used the Mexican surfboard on Los Matadores.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

WynterWarm12 said:


> I watched a stream and Bryan had a great reaction through my headphones. They even kept Romans boos lol
> 
> The sound was great on my stream. A lot of chatter and audience participation.


I haven't commented on reactions in awhile but this is smackdown so I wouldn't be surprised. It IS weird though when you see people going crazy in the crowd and moving their lips, yet barely any noise can be heard lol. 

But hey, maybe everyone person in the crowd had strep throat :troll.

That said, it's still smackdown, so there's no point judging any crowd reaction there. I'll wait til Fast Lane to see a true reflection of the audience since it's a payperview crowd but in a casual city. It should be interesting to see.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Jesus, this Reigns/Bryan feud fucking sucks. Such terrible RTWM programming.

Just think about it, last year on the filler PPV we had the great build to Shield/Wyatt's, and Orton running a gauntlet in a series of awesome matches. This year, fucking dog shit.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Jesus, this Reigns/Bryan feud fucking sucks. Such terrible RTWM programming.
> 
> Just think about it, last year on the filler PPV we had the great build to Shield/Wyatt's, and Orton running a gauntlet in a series of awesome matches. This year, fucking dog shit.


Sucks to hear you're not feeling it bro, personally, I think it's been great thus far.

:draper2


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Sucks to hear you're not feeling it bro, personally, I think it's been great thus far.
> 
> :draper2


The basis around the feud is stupid. It doesn't make any sense, the Authority makes both Reigns and Bryan look like geeks in their promo's. And it's been a couple of tag matches that involved BIG SHOW AND KANE. Not sure why everyone is loving this feud, I just don't see it. And they've cooled off BOTH Bryan and Reigns. Bryan was far over a year ago than he is now, and Reigns was more over 6 months ago than he is now.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Just re-watched the Bryan & Reigns vs. The Usos part of the turmoil, and it was so damn great. :banderas

Seriously the best SD match in months.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

To be fair. This feud didn't cool them off. Dumb booking decisions started to cool Roman off. And you truly can't expect Bryan to be over as last year. There were special circumstances surrounding it that made you cheer your loudest for him. 

He's still very over. 

I don't know. Im really enjoying this feud. Way better than the alternatives of Roman vs Show and Bray squashing Bryan. 

I think they have surprisingly amazing chemistry. I think the fans are a little weirded about the face vs face lol


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Only 3,000 people attended this weeks Smackdown taping. :Jordan


Yeah I saw those numbers...

That is TNA levels of bad.

Don't know who is to blame for that.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Just re-watched the Bryan & Reigns vs. The Usos part of the turmoil, and it was so damn great. :banderas
> 
> Seriously the best SD match in months.


:banderas wasn't it? The psychology and storytelling was so refreshing. I'm going to watch it again tonight :mark: Bryan had me so hyped when he was kicking the shit out of the Usos. And Romans reactions just sold it lol You can tell the boys were having fun. 

An hour long and was entertained every second of it. There's been 5 minute matches I could barely make it through :lmao


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

El_Absoluto said:


> Yeah I saw those numbers...
> 
> That is TNA levels of bad.
> 
> Don't know who is to blame for that.


I hear wwe never gets big crowds there. I wouldn't worry too much. But they were a good crowd for the turmoil match at least.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> I hear wwe never gets big crowds there. I wouldn't worry too much. But they were a good crowd for the turmoil match at least.


Hi, Wynter  

I am excited to see this tonight. i usually just download it and watch it at my leisure, but I am marking for the bryan/reigns dynamic. so I am very ready to watch it. It sounds like you've seen it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Empress said:


> :lol
> 
> I hope they're actually making this part of the storyline. I laughed when Bryan said Reigns didn't do shit during their match on RAW. It must not be a one time thing. Maybe on RAW, Reigns can imitate Bryan with the "YES" chant and mock him for it.
> 
> ...


I was browsing this thread and it sounds good. If I were a betting man, I'm thinking you will be watching Scandal , no?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Hi, Wynter
> 
> I am excited to see this tonight. i usually just download it and watch it at my leisure, but I am marking for the bryan/reigns dynamic. so I am very ready to watch it. It sounds like you've seen it.


He boo!  Was just about to message ya. I hope you're chatting with us tonight  

I did! This will be my second time viewing it. I loved it as you can see :lol I had headphones on and it made the experience even better. Definitely worth the watch.

Still gonna message ya in a sec


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I was browsing this thread and it sounds good. If I were a betting man, I'm thinking you will be watching Scandal , no?


You would be right my friend. I have to see if Olivia Pope finally gets rescued. 

I'm watching Smackdown now. Thanks again @NastyYaffa for the link.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Empress said:


> You would be right my friend. I have to see if Olivia Pope finally gets rescued.
> 
> I'm watching Smackdown now. Thanks again @NastyYaffa for the link.


I have to admit for a split second, because I dont watch Scandal, that I thought your name was actually Olivia Pope. :lol. That ended rather quickly as I remembered hearing the name when a critic was mentioning cant miss shows. I have a feeling she'll get rescued. She's the star, right?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> http://watchwrestling.ch/watch-wwe-smackdown-21215/
> 
> Here it is if you need a link


Thanks, Nasty. No reason to wait 7 more hours, when I can watch it now.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

@IDONTSHIV

Yeah, Olivia is the star of Scandal.

So far, Smackdown is pretty good. I was too quick to judge it based on the spoilers.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

I watched Smackdown earlier today and I can say the spoilers didn't do the tag team turmoil match justice at all. It was a great match by all parties involved.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I just finished watching Smackdown and yes, the Tagteam turmoil did love up to the hype and praise. 

I absolutely love the chemistry between Reigns/Bryan. Reigns being booed at the Royal Rumble forced this Reigns/Bryan interaction and it's been a pleasant surprise. They're like an odd couple that just works. The two of them taunting each other worked and trying to upstage one another with their moves.

"We gotta win!" -Bryan
"We can't win out there!" -Reigns
"Don't you ever get in my face!" Bryan

Finally, the aggressive side of Bryan is back. :mark: For a few moments there, underdog Bryan let his American Dragon personality show and he went HAM on the Usos. :lol 

The Uso's and Bryan complimented each other well with their high flying moves. I liked Jimmy/Jay doing the superkicks to Roman and Bryan. I don't know which Uso is which. They may as well be the same person. 

The WWE really booked the entire tag team turmoil well. The mutual respect between the two grew over the course of the match. I'm very excited for Roman/Bryan's match. Bryan/Reigns is becoming more appealing to me than Reigns/Lesnar since these two are actually involved in an intense storyline whereas Lesnar randomly shows up. I hope American Dragon Bryan shows up and he and Reigns brawl it out at Fast Lane. Bryan just might be the "Foley" Reigns needs. 

I'm looking forward to Dusty Rhodes on RAW. He definitely needs to be involved in Cody and Goldust breaking up.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

SVET!! @SVETV988_fan

Are we having chat tonight or did everyone watch a stream :lmao


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:lel 

Reigns to ref after Big Show breaks up Yes Lock: "That's some bullshit." :lol :ti :duck

I was LOLing during the whole Tag Team Turmoil. Bryan and Reigns have some good chemistry. They told a good story between the two, especially during The Usos match. It's too bad I only want to see one of them face Brock at Mania. 

Feud is fun though.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Theres been plenty of times I've read spoilers that didn't do the show justice, this was one of those times.

The tag match was great. It told a nice story all the way through and kept me interested in every piece of the match. That's impressive as i usually dont care for tag matches as ways for 2 faces to feud but I think this did a lot for both guys. Bryan got to be way more aggressive than hes been lately, which is the Bryan I care for most. He also got to show off a lot more submissions than usual, which I was hoping he would. Reigns got to show off in burst, and his concern for the Uso's was a new character trait for him. His family finally coming into play.

Being able to pick up on lot of the things they were saying throughout the match added to it, which unfortunately the live audiences couldn't hear. The end of the uso match was probably my favorite part, there was a lot of back and forth. Not sure the champs should be losing clean(i hate that they do this with all their belts) but it worked out well with Bryan not letting go of the yes lock. I liked the the show ended with them gaining respect for each other, but it's not really what I want going forward. I like them at odds, and wanting to hurt each other. Give me a aggressive "who wants it more" match at Fastlane a and THATS where i see the mutual respect aspect meaning more.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> :lel
> 
> Reigns to ref after Big Show breaks up Yes Lock: "That's some bullshit." :lol :ti :duck
> 
> ...


:lmao I knew i wasn't hearing that wrong. I was like, did Roman really tell the ref that? He always cussing when he's in the moment :lol

Now I wish they had more time to flesh this feud out. They need to really capitalize on this chemistry.

And thank you jesus, Big Show vs Kane will happen. They can stay the fuck away from Bryan and Roman.

That's all I wanted


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I watched the tag turmoil match. Better than advertised. Bryan and Roman had tremendous chemistry together and their interactions were over the top. The finishing sequence with The Usos was stellar, Ascension looked strong and hallelujah, Show and Kane can be on the pre-show at Mania.

As a Bryan fan, it was heartening to see him work so much of that match. His stamina is returning and he looks 100% to me. It was the closest we'll see him as American Dragon. He was so deadly serious and was booked to be super strong. He should always be booked like this and not the happy go lucky,plucky underdog. Finally got a real win over Big Show. I envision that is how Brock gets defeated if its a triple threat at Mania. One will hit his finisher followed by the other and Brock will be toppled.

That was the happiest I've been with Smackdown in ages. Hope Raw capitalizes on this show ad furthers build the dynamic between Bryan and reigns. It is easily the best thing going in WWE today. :


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> SVET!! @SVETV988_fan
> 
> Are we having chat tonight or did everyone watch a stream :lmao


I can't do the chat tonight, I have other commitments.  I'm pretty sure that most of us watched a stream of it by now anyway. :lol


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I watched the tag turmoil match. Better than advertised. Bryan and Roman had tremendous chemistry together and their interactions were over the top. The finishing sequence with The Usos was stellar, Ascension looked strong and hallelujah, Show and Kane can be on the pre-show at Mania.
> 
> *As a Bryan fan, it was heartening to see him work so much of that match. His stamina is returning and he looks 100% to me. It was the closest we'll see him as American Dragon. He was so deadly serious and was booked to be super strong. He should always be booked like this and not the happy go lucky,plucky underdog.* Finally got a real win over Big Show. I envision that is how Brock gets defeated if its a triple threat at Mania. One will hit his finisher followed by the other and Brock will be toppled.
> 
> That was the happiest I've been with Smackdown in ages. Hope Raw capitalizes on this show ad furthers build the dynamic between Bryan and reigns. It is easily the best thing going in WWE today. :



:tucky

I hope the WWE is finally making some changes to Daniel's "underdog" character which is starting to wear thin. Just give me a little bit of edge and I'll be happy. I still want him to go full American Dragon at Fast Lane. He and Reigns need to go to war.

I'm watching Bryan kick the crap out of Uso #1 again and it's just bringing a smile to my face.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I found this episode to be a double edged sword.

Some good matches, some bad. I was very confused on the flow of things though. Why have the tag team champions in so early? :lol I liked the fighting between Bryan and Reigns, but with Reigns sitting out for so much it was kind of bad. Like, Bryan was beyond the workhorse. He was the show basically. 

and then it ended with the casual Big Show/Kane shtick? And Reigns about died by the end of the show. And what was the point of the tag team turmoil? what does Daniel Bryan and Reigns get for winning? I think an intern wrote this episode.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Empress said:


> I just finished watching Smackdown and yes, the Tagteam turmoil did love up to the hype and praise.
> 
> I absolutely love the chemistry between Reigns/Bryan. Reigns being booed at the Royal Rumble forced this Reigns/Bryan interaction and it's been a pleasant surprise. They're like an odd couple that just works. The two of them taunting each other worked and trying to upstage one another with their moves.
> 
> ...


This post summarized everything about my feelings and the events so well. It was a really great post. :clap


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

The dragon is back :bow The Tag Team Turmoil was nice, dat tension, dat kinda "heel" Reigns, and of fucking course...DA DRAGON :bryan2


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Alright who's ready for Smackdown tonight? Are the conspiracy theorists here tonight? Im ready to discuss


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ugh (N)

Please shut up Truth


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing Goddess Nikki put Paige in her place at Fastlane.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I wish Paige would do something besides strikes during her matches. They're starting to get a little tedious.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Anyone have the segment of Paige before the match? I Missed it. Also Brie needs to stop with the loser sign its worse than her doing the yes chant.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Those piped in cheeres for regins lololol


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

well who didn't see those piped in cheers coming?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Roxinius said:


> Those piped in cheeres for regins lololol


fpalm same for Bryan


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

They need to have a triple threat at Mania now. There is some strong chemistry with Reigns and Bryan, throw in Heyman and Lesnar, I am actually getting excited about the feud. Very smart to have Reigns being booked with Bryan and Heyman the next few months.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> fpalm same for Bryan


I take it you're deaf you can hear the difference with the cheers Bryan got from those piped in for regins


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Roxinius said:


> I take it you're deaf you can hear the difference with the cheers Bryan got from those piped in for regins


I take it you're deaf you can hear the difference with the cheers Reigns got from those piped in for Bryan


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh God Stone Hot actually thinks Reigns got more cheers than Bryan lol!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> I take it you're deaf you can hear the difference with the cheers Reigns got from those piped in for Bryan


So you are deaf because Bryan doesn't need to have cheers piped in the guy who posted the spoiler even said he got a big pop where regins was mixed but keep telling yourself whatever you need to


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bryan Reigns mark wars is the new Paige Aj mark wars


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Good god they are teasing a bryan heel turn...


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Bryan acting heelish there?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Bryan Reigns mark wars is the new Paige Aj mark wars


I'm far from a Bryan mark just stating facts


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> They need to have a triple threat at Mania now. There is some strong chemistry with Reigns and Bryan, throw in Heyman and Lesnar, I am actually getting excited about the feud. Very smart to have Reigns being booked with Bryan and Heyman the next few months.


Agreed. 

Bryan vs. Lesnar vs. Reigns would be pretty awesome.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Bryan got cheers, Roman got cheers, who gives a fuck? MIZDOW fucking got his name chanted most of the three minutes his team was in there and even got cheered on his one move against Bryan (could've been piped, but the chants definitely weren't).

MIZDOW is what's best for business. :mark:

Great match so far between Bryan and Usos. Nice to see Bryan getting aggressive.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Roxinius said:


> So you are deaf because Bryan doesn't need to have cheers piped in the guy who posted the spoiler even said he got a big pop where regins was mixed but keep telling yourself whatever you need to


So you are deaf because Reigns doesn't need to have cheers piped in the guy who posted the spoiler even said he got a big pop where Bryan was mixed but keep telling yourself whatever you need to


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> So you are deaf because Reigns doesn't need to have cheers piped in the guy who posted the spoiler even said he got a big pop where Bryan was mixed but keep telling yourself whatever you need to


Thank you for admitting you're wrong that's all I wanted


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I am loving this chemistry between Bryan and Reigns.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

They're really trying to make Bryan the quasi-heel of this team. At least right now, although that could change by the end of it.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Bryan vs. Lesnar vs. Reigns would be pretty awesome.


Many were so against it but this chemistry between Bryan and Reigns is really good. Great story telling between both men


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> So you are deaf because Reigns doesn't need to have cheers piped in the guy who posted the spoiler even said he got a big pop where Bryan was mixed but keep telling yourself whatever you need to


Roman Reigns comes out to a mixed reaction while Daniel Bryan gets a big pop. That's the actual spoiler.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> So you are deaf because Reigns doesn't need to have cheers piped in the guy who posted the spoiler even said he got a big pop where Bryan was mixed but keep telling yourself whatever you need to


fpalm Yeah, everybody *including people who were actually at the show *are wrong but you're right.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Digging this tag team-turmoil match set-up.
Lots of aggressive/fun in-ring-work. On both sides.

At first i thought this was going to be
pure & utter crap. But i do love it when wwe proves me wrong and surprises me.

Keep-it-up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> They need to have a triple threat at Mania now. There is some strong chemistry with Reigns and Bryan, throw in Heyman and Lesnar, I am actually getting excited about the feud. Very smart to have Reigns being booked with Bryan and Heyman the next few months.


I am marking out over the build. :mark:


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Shut up and enjoy the great match we got folks. I am a Roman mark, but even I can let it rest for this great match. Both guys got cheers, get over it.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Reigns' character is just all over the place. Week to week it changes


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Digging this tag team-turmoil match set-up.
> Lots of aggressive/fun in-ring-work. On both sides.
> 
> At first i thought this was going to be
> ...


I think this is Bryan turning shit WWE booking into gold yet again this time with an assist from Reigns. Still bugs me that Roman isn't working more in this match. If he can go longer then he should to prove it to his detractors. If he can....


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

McCringleberry said:


> I think this is Bryan turning shit WWE booking into gold yet again this time with an assist from Reigns. Still bugs me that Roman isn't working more in this match. If he can go longer then he should to prove it to his detractors. If he can....


What do you mean he doesn't work more.. He worked 5 whole minutes in a 45 minute match...

The match was awesome by the way...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan has brought an aspect of the dragon to WWE. Intense Bryan is GOAT Bryan.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I wish Reigns and Bryan were facings good Tag Teams (minus Usos) instead of these jobber tag teams


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

EDIT: fucking wrong thread again lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Bryan has brought an aspect of the dragon to WWE. Intense Bryan is GOAT Bryan.


I have noticed the longer the match is for Bryan the more we see the dragon.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> I wish Reigns and Bryan were facings good Tag Teams (minus Usos) instead of these jobber tag teams


3/4 of the tag div fit the jobber team catagory lol kinda shocked the dusts aren't out there even with the stuff going on with them


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

JamesK said:


> What do you mean he doesn't work more.. He worked 5 whole minutes in a 45 minute match...
> 
> The match was awesome by the way...


To be fair it was more like 10 minutes but still...Bryan worked 3 times as much and he just got back from an 8 month injury. If WWE plans to give Reigns the WWE Title anytime this year then Reigns has to do better.

Great match though....in spite of tag division being squashed.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Isnt anybody going to say anything about Bryan going super Cena and squashing the entire tag team division?


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Roxinius said:


> 3/4 of the tag div fit the jobber team catagory lol kinda shocked the dusts aren't out there even with the stuff going on with them


That IS the tag division. Who else did they leave out really?




Hennessey said:


> Isnt anybody going to say anything about Bryan going super Cena and squashing the entire tag team division?


Look 1 post up. I just did.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Hennessey said:


> Isnt anybody going to say anything about Bryan going super Cena and squashing the entire tag team division?


You mean all the jobbers that suck nah.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Roxinius said:


> 3/4 of the tag div fit the jobber team catagory lol kinda shocked the dusts aren't out there even with the stuff going on with them


Yeah I'm surprised. Would have been great to see them face Reigns and Bryan


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Hennessey said:


> Isnt anybody going to say anything about Bryan going super Cena and squashing the entire tag team division?


That entire tag team division was full of jobbers except for The Usos.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> Yeah I'm surprised. Would have been great to see them face Reigns and Bryan


They're saving that "breakup" for Dusty come Monday.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Yeah I'm surprised. Would have been great to see them face Reigns and Bryan


Only team we haven't seen kid and cesaro but they are having regins and Bryan squash 90% of the tag div lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

McCringleberry said:


> They're saving that "breakup" for Dusty come Monday.


Hard Times for The Rhodes Family.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Roxinius said:


> Only team we haven't seen kid and cesaro but they are having regins and Bryan squash 90% of the tag div lol


I completely forgot about those guys. I'm probably still in denial over what has become of Cesaro. I guess we could add the Big Guy (Ryback) and the Lil Guy (Ziggler) as well.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh god oh god please no no no


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Hennessey said:


> Isnt anybody going to say anything about Bryan going super Cena and squashing the entire tag team division?


I'll bring it up when Reigns goes over Bryan. :subban


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Kane & big show. I knew it.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

TBH kayfabe wise the tag division is not supposed to be anywhere near the same strength as the current WWE title contenders. 

That said, they did protect Ascension and Usos got great booking too. Only the teams that were squashable got squashed. Heck even Kane and Big Show only lost because of an implosion. 

Not a single team came out looking especially weak and if you think that then at this point your complaint is disingenuous and biased.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

no cesaro/kidd :jose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Riptear said:


> TBH kayfabe wise the tag division is not supposed to be anywhere near the same strength as the current WWE title contenders.
> 
> That said, they did protect Ascension and Usos got great booking too. Only the teams that were squashable got squashed. Heck even Kane and Big Show only lost because of an implosion.
> 
> Not a single team came out looking especially weak and if you think that then at this point your complaint is disingenuous and biased.













:clap


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Worst Smackdown of 2015?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

The random Kane and Show beef is hilarious


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love how Bryan was in 90% of this one hour match and he still looks fresh where as Reigns was in like 10% of the match and he is gassed and looks like he ran a marathon.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I can't believe they have Bryan wrestling in this shit. Playing second fiddle to a Kane/Big Show feud. I'm still always shocked how he can be so over. A testament to him as a performer. And they sure as hell ain't helping Reigns out either. 

But damn if I didn't love both Bryan and Reigns showing respect towards each other as they leaned over the ropes staring at the WM sign.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> I love how Bryan was in 90% of this one hour match and he still looks fresh where as Reigns was in like 10% of the match and he is gassed and looks like he ran a marathon.


Come on cut him some slack he hit his 5 moves that takes a lot out of a guy


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

also not sure how that match made Reigns look strong, it made him look weak as hell, he was barely even in the match.
DB did most of the work and looked like a million bucks.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*comes in* Oh look, negativity and bitching. Thread was much better before the live reactions :lol

Ah well.

Bypass the whole storytelling of the match, to nitpick. Glorious :lmao


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> *comes in* Oh look, negativity and bitching. Thread was much better before the live reactions :lol
> 
> Ah well.
> 
> Bypass the whole storytelling of the match, to nitpick. Glorious :lmao


Some folks can't enjoy anything. 

Love the gif of Seth in your signature.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> *comes in* Oh look, negativity and bitching. Thread was much better before the live reactions :lol
> 
> Ah well.
> 
> Bypass the whole storytelling of the match, to nitpick. Glorious :lmao


I'm not being negative or nitpicking. 

That whole match was fun as hell to watch. And Reigns not being in the match for a long period of time has more to do with Bryan not letting him in the match as to showcase that he's the better wrestler. They kept tagging each other when the other didn't want them to. But eventually, they understood they had to work together and started competing in tandem. It was a really well-told story. My only complaint was it was on Smackdown and not Raw. This match did wonders for an already awesome feud.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Bryan and Reigns out there for an hour...good performance. A lot of heavy lifting.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> also not sure how that match made Reigns look strong, it made him look weak as hell, he was barely even in the match.
> DB did most of the work and looked like a million bucks.


I get that but baby steps. He showed some personality and not just grrr Shield-lite Superman punch and spear stuff. If WWE has eased off on making Reigns the next Cena by Mania it was a small step forward for Reigns. Keep doing these small steps and by SS or next years Mania he'll be the man. If not he's still in big trouble.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> I'm not being negative or nitpicking.
> 
> That whole match was fun as hell to watch. And Reigns not being in the match for a long period of time has more to do with Bryan not letting him in the match as to showcase that he's the better wrestler. They kept tagging each other when the other didn't want them to. But eventually, they understood they had to work together and started competing in tandem. It was a really well-told story. My only complaint was it was on Smackdown and not Raw. This match did wonders for an already awesome feud.


:lol I only looked at the last couple pages boo. This wasn't geared towards you 

And exactly. It's like others went in solely to complain and somehow missed all the storytelling going oin.

I really loved the build up to these two finally taking their heads out their asses and working together. I loved Bryan refusing to tag Roman in because he wanted to show off. Or Roman not wanting to get tagged in because he didn't want to beat up his cousins anymore.

Also liked how Roman(outside of Heath/Titus) took his time with his opponents and had this muted cockiness. Like he knew he could win no problem. It went with his whole "I know how they work." thing with the Usos. So of course he was confident.

But of course, he had to beat up Titus/Heath just to prove a point to Bryan :lol Those two behaved like children.

Gald to see him keeping the fireman carry flapjack. And that boot to the face looked great too.

Nice show of respect at the end...still want them to beat the hell out of each other 

And ITT: Roman Reigns isn't allowed to sell -___-


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I thoroughly enjoyed tonights smackdown. Not a bunch of jibber jabbing.
Just good ole fashion in ring stuff. And i liked it.

Wyatt/paige and the tag team turmoil stuff was all beyond sold.
Good show overall....


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WynterWarm12 said:


> *comes in* Oh look, negativity and bitching. Thread was much better before the live reactions :lol
> 
> Ah well.
> 
> Bypass the whole storytelling of the match, to nitpick. Glorious :lmao


Thank god you know who decided to pop in after the show was over so we wouldn't have to deal with his BS.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol I only looked at the last couple pages boo. This wasn't geared towards you
> 
> And exactly. It's like others went in solely to complain and somehow missed all the storytelling going oin.
> 
> ...


Wynter we get the story.. The thing is that is unacceptable from the guy who will main event Mania to sit at the apron 90% of the match and still at the end to be gassed as fuck..

Also he did sell his TEETH at some point so don't blame him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

McCringleberry said:


> I get that but baby steps. He showed some personality and not just grrr Shield-lite Superman punch and spear stuff. If WWE has eased off on making Reigns the next Cena by Mania it was a small step forward for Reigns. Keep doing these small steps and by SS or next years Mania he'll be the man. If not he's still in big trouble.


what match were you watching? That is all he did. the one pin fall he took he only did he few moves of doom and that is was LOL


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JamesK said:


> Wynter we get the story.. The thing is that is unacceptable from the guy who will main event Mania to sit at the apron 90% of the much and still at the end to be gassed as fucked..
> 
> Also he did sell his TEETH at some point so don't blame him.


The lengths Reigns marks go to defend him. there is no way you can possibly defend Reigns in this match and his being on the apron for 90% of the match. If anything they should have tested him and gave him at least 50% of the match to see how he can handle it.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

There were storyline elements...when Bryan kicked the Usos ass on the outside, Reigns showed compassion and wanted him to ease up.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed tonights smackdown. Not a bunch of jibber jabbing.
> Just good ole fashion in ring stuff. And i liked it.
> 
> Wyatt/paige and the tag team turmoil stuff was all beyond sold.
> Good show overall....


I'm glad you mentioned Paige. I'm really looking forward to her match with Nikki at Fast Lane. I know the diva's don't get a lot to work with but Paige/Nikki have a nice feud going.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> The lengths Reigns marks go to defend him. there is no way you can possibly defend Reigns in this match and his being on the apron for 90% of the match. If anything they should have tested him and gave him at least 50% of the match to see how he can handle it.


That wasn't the story that was being told though. It was about Bryan trying to prove he's the better man.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> That wasn't the story that was being told though. It was about Bryan trying to prove he's the better man.


You know this is kayfabe right? Why would the WWE want the fans to show that DB is the better talent when everyone knows this already?
The WWE is trying to hard to protect Reigns and make him look strong, and they are trying to hold back DB so the fans won't shit on the main event of WM and this is how the WWE goes about the storyline to get the fans behind Reigns

This match made the fans want DB more in the main event at mania not less.

And it also shows how out of shape Reigns is

Unless they are really during Reigns heel the booking tonight had the opposite effect of what the WWE wants with Reigns.

and why wouldn't Reigns want to show he is the better man over Bryan if you are going to use your logic?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/who-impressed-more-tag-team-turmoil-match-smackdown

wwe.com poll on who impressed more in the Tag Team Turmoil


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I do like the shift of Smackdown to the Reigns & Bryan show. If you're going to have one of Raw and Smackdown revolve completely around one character (or two), make it Smackdown. I feel like they can get away with it there without screwing over a ton of other talent, plus the tag team turmoil showcased a lot of people.

If this had been a 3 hour Raw totally about Bryan & reigns it would have been a garbage episode. That was a huge problem I felt Raw had when Cena was always the center of attention getting recap after recap. Here at least it's smackdown.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

JamesK said:


> Wynter we get the story.. The thing is that is unacceptable from the guy who will main event Mania to sit at the apron 90% of the much and still at the end to be gassed as fucked..
> 
> Also he did sell his TEETH at some point so don't blame him.


He was selling. The boy was doing a limp and everything. Both he and Bryan laid on the ropes to sell they went through hell. But of course, nitpick the guy you dislike.

A huge chunk of that time, Bryan was getting his ass kicked. Of course he would spend most of the time in the ring. He plays the best babyface in peril. That's his damn gimmick :lol Roman got in whenever Bryan actually tagged him in(because Bryan did want to show off). Add the whole "constantly tagging each other in" gimmick and then Roman refusing to come in becaue he didn't want to beat up his cousins, there's a reason why he wasn't in there as much.

If he was so gassed, his moves would have been sloppy. But, imagine that, he did his moves and didn't botch. When Ryback is gassed as fuck, you can tell because he stumbles and fucks up his move. Half the roster can sell by acting like their hacking up a lung, but no one nitpicks. Roman dare sells and it's like, "Look at this gassed fuck." He's gassed but whenever he needs to be in his spot, he springs up and make sure he gets there.

But nah, he's gassed. He barely was able to spear Show at the end and had to crawl out the ring after. Because he was that gassed -___-

If he sold less, then everyone would call him Cena :lol

Him not being in the ring made sense becaue that was part of the story. Bryan was showing he was better than him and also, like I said, he spent a lot of time on the defense. As he should because he plays the face in peril very well. Plus, this was also revenge for Roman tagging himself in on Raw.

This wasn't some regular match where Bryan kicked ass the whole time in the ring and Roman just stood there.

But, that truly doesn't matter. Most of you made up your mind and will always look at whatever Roman does with very critical eyes. And that's understandable, it's human nature to judge things you dislke on a harsher scale.

I really shouldn't have had to explain that lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/who-impressed-more-tag-team-turmoil-match-smackdown
> 
> wwe.com poll on who impressed more in the Tag Team Turmoil


Bryan should win that. The actual result will be interesting.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Sol Katti said:


> That wasn't the story that was being told though. It was about Bryan trying to prove he's the better man.


+1

It's almost as if 90% of us watched one show and others saw another. Or were looking for a reason to complain. 

As for Bryan going "SuperCena" on the tag teams, it is what it is. But in some of the match ups, he got an assist from Reigns. In the last pinfall, Roman hit the spear and then Bryan put on the YES lock.

I liked the last view of the two, with Roman helping Bryan up and then a tap on the shoulder. The small things go a long way.

It would be nice if the WWE could do this on RAW, but I'm just glad the WWE fleshed out the tension and grudging respect between the two.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/who-impressed-more-tag-team-turmoil-match-smackdown
> 
> wwe.com poll on who impressed more in the Tag Team Turmoil


:lmao :lmao

Someone in the wwe.com is a big Roman Hater... There is no other reason

Also this being a question :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I voted Bryan. There's no blind marking. Bryan did his thing.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Bryan should win that. The actual result will be interesting.


I voted for Bryan. I got to see a bit of the American Dragon. That alone got my vote.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Bryan tapping out Uso #1 and Big Slow :lenny

Also he was yelling "Tap!" That was awesome.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Empress said:


> +1
> 
> It's almost as if 90% of us watched one show and others saw another. Or were looking for a reason to complain.
> 
> ...


Reason to complain... Explain the fuck to me where is that part of the storyline where a guy sits out for the most match and he is more fucking tired than the guy who wrestles...

Explain to me how is this a complain and not a valid observation...You know WE FUCKING GET THE GODDAMN STORY...


----------



## Some_Dude (Sep 14, 2014)

Damn good Tag Team Turmoil match. Bryan showed more aggression and Reigns looked good. I'm shocked that WWE protected the Ascension in this match. I thought Reigns would pin them.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

The stupid ass mark wars is ridiculous. Why must everything come down to useless bitching and trying to start something? Most of us are over 20 years old, act like it for god sakes :lol

Your boy in the ring killing it, but you focusing on the shit you didn't like lol Priorities all fucked up.

I gave no damn about the stuff I disliked from SD. I paid no mind becaue they didn't entertain me. But I surely marked out over the stuff I liked. 

Trust me, wrestling is much more fun when you know, actually watch to enjoy


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> He was selling. The boy was doing a limp and everything. Both he and Bryan laid on the ropes to sell they went through hell. But of course, nitpick the guy you dislike.
> 
> A huge chunk of that time, Bryan was getting his ass kicked. Of course he would spend most of the time in the ring. He plays the best babyface in peril. That's his damn gimmick :lol Roman got in whenever Bryan actually tagged him in(because Bryan did want to show off). Add the whole "constantly tagging each other in" gimmick and then Roman refusing to come in becaue he didn't want to beat up his cousins, there's a reason why he wasn't in there as much.
> 
> ...


Reigns was selling being gassed for only been in 10% of the match LOL
you can't be serious, Reigns always gets gassed in his matches, his been his knock from day one, and now you are going to claim its just him selling LOL

the legenths Reigns fans stoop to defend him is getting to comical levels now.

Please tell me how this match was good for Reigns that he spend 90% of his match on the apron?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

JamesK said:


> Reason to complain... Explain the fuck to me where is that part of the storyline where a guy sits out for the most match and he is more fucking tired than the guy who wrestles...
> 
> Explain to me how is this a complain and not a valid observation...You know WE FUCKING GET THE GODDAMN STORY...


I just did. And there was no need for your hostility towards her. Obviously Roman's 2 minute appearance has you pissed. Maybe you should go take a walk and get some fresh air.

Shame, 43 minutes of Bryan couldn't save you :lol

Even your fellow Bryan marks understood the story...shame


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

JamesK said:


> Reason to complain... Explain the fuck to me where is that part of the storyline where a guy sits out for the most match and he is more fucking tired than the guy who wrestles...
> 
> Explain to me how is this a complain and not a valid observation...You know WE FUCKING GET THE GODDAMN STORY...


Why are you always so hostile? You're like this in almost every thread. If you want to have a dialogue with me, I'm more than happy to. But you can keep the nastiness. Find a chill.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Reigns was selling being gassed for only been in 10% of the match LOL
> you can't be serious, Reigns always gets gassed in his matches, his been his knock from day one, and now you are going to claim its just him selling LOL
> 
> the legenths Reigns fans stoop to defend him is getting to comical levels now.
> ...


Because it sold the story. I can't believe how hard it is for people to grasp what the hell was going on.

As I said. Did he botch anywhere? Did he miss any of the spots they needed him to be? No? Hmm, I guess he had enough energy left to do what he had to do.

But either way, you bitch all the time, so I don't know why I even gave you life lol Enjoy Bryan and don't worry about Roman's two minute appearance.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

If the company wants more babyface sympathy for Reigns, they should do this again on Raw with Reigns taking Bryan's role and getting pinned.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> If the company wants more babyface sympathy for Reigns, they should do this again on Raw with Reigns taking Bryan's role and getting pinned.


:lol WF raising my blood pressure. I'm too young for such stress 

I'm glad you enjoyed the match though, boo


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> I just did. And there was no need for your hostility towards her. Obviously Roman's 2 minute appearance has you pissed. Maybe you should go take a walk and get some fresh air.
> 
> Shame, 43 minutes of Bryan couldn't save you :lol
> 
> Even your fellow Bryan marks understood the story...shame


For fucks sake.. Sometimes you are in your world...

Again and again... I GET THE FUCKING STORY. What i don't fucking get and that's why i said something is that your boy was so fucking gassed and this is not acceptable for a wrestler who will main event the top show...Is this part of the story too? That he couldn't catch his fucking breath?

But yeah when we say something bad but true about Roman..Boo hoo you are blaming roman booo Bryan marks....

If you want to say positive random things write another post about who the story was great and how we don't get it.. That will make sense..

By the way i praised the fucking match before.. I said it was fucking awesome..



Empress said:


> Why are you always so hostile? You're like this in almost every thread. If you want to have a dialogue with me, I'm more than happy to. But you can keep the nastiness. Find a chill.


I am hostile when someone tries to tell me that i am stupid.. You keep saying that we don't get the story and we try to start random wars.. All i said is that how the guy is so gassed when he wrestled so little.

I didn't say,i didn't like his showing,i didn't say the story was bullshit, i didn't say that the match was bad. All i said is that he knows that he will main event Mania why he doesn't do something with his cardio... It's his job and his job needs him to wrestle at least a 20+ in the biggest show of the company.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Because it sold the story. I can't believe how hard it is for people to grasp what the hell was going on.
> 
> As I said. Did he botch anywhere? Did he miss any of the spots they needed him to be? No? Hmm, I guess he had enough energy left to do what he had to do.
> 
> But either way, you bitch all the time, so I don't know why I even gave you life lol Enjoy Bryan and don't worry about Roman's two minute appearance.


You are the one who is NOT GETTING IT.

The storyline is NOT to get Daniel Bryan more over, its to GET REIGNS OVER. But the WWE is doing the opposite of that and making Reigns even worse and is the guy the WWE wants in the main event of WM.
How does this match help Reigns at all to look stronger?

And yes i bitch about bad booking in the WWE and its pretty easy to do that lately since most of the WWE booking and decisions have been terrible.

You on the other hand just accept the bad storytelling and bookings.

i will ask you again and don't stay its the story telling because that is not an answer.

How is what they did tonight helping Reigns get over more and make him look stronger? It made him look super weak and like he doesn't deserve the WM main event.
Its going to cause fans to revolt even more if he does go on to WM like was the plan to face Brock one on one.

The guy was only in in the hour match for like FIVE MINUTES TOTAL and he was gassed as hell.
How does the WWE expect him to do in a one on one match with Brock that will be well over 30 mins.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Sol Katti said:


> If the company wants more babyface sympathy for Reigns, they should do this again on Raw with Reigns taking Bryan's role and getting pinned.


I'd enjoy that. The WWE seems to be weaving kayfabe and real life. Bryan is the better wrestler and Reigns seems to be out to prove that he can hold his own. 

He could also get sympathy by losing at Fast Lane. And then he promptly turns heel at Wrestlemania, kicking off heel Reigns/Bryan. Bryan/Reigns has been a nice surprise. I didn't think they'd vibe so well against the other.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

JamesK said:


> For fucks sake.. Sometimes you are in your fucking world...
> 
> Again and again... I GET THE FUCKING STORY. What i don't fucking get and that's why i said something is that your boy was so fucking gassed and this is not acceptable for a wrestler who will main event the top show...Is this part of the story too? That he couldn't catch his fucking breath?
> 
> ...












My god, are you ok? Honey, this isn't good for your health to be this mad :lol

Ummm, maybe you should go breathe for a second


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I think Lesnar is going to destroy both of them to end Fast Lane in a double count out or something. I'd suggest Rusev sabotaging Reigns instead (because I think Reigns should be the one to defeat him instead of main eventing) but yeah, that's not happening.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Omg, @THANOS @IDONTSHIV, one of yall go help Birthday Massacre and JamesK :lol Them your peoples


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> what match were you watching? That is all he did. the one pin fall he took he only did he few moves of doom and that is was LOL


I know. It was a baby step. Not worthy of a main eventer especially of Wrestlemania but a step towards becoming one some day.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

The talk of "Reigns turning heel" needs to stop. He fist bumped the fans when walking to the ring, played the role of babyface waaay more than Bryan did during the turmoil match, AND in the ultimate babyface role, patted Bryan on the back after the match was over.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Omg, @THANOS @IDONTSHIV, one of yall go help Birthday Massacre and JamesK :lol Them your peoples


I'm not worthy of helping, eh?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Because it sold the story. I can't believe how hard it is for people to grasp what the hell was going on.
> 
> As I said. Did he botch anywhere? Did he miss any of the spots they needed him to be? No? Hmm, I guess he had enough energy left to do what he had to do.
> 
> But either way, you bitch all the time, so I don't know why I even gave you life lol Enjoy Bryan and don't worry about Roman's two minute appearance.


Stop saying it told the story, Explain how it helps Reigns look STRONG. IT DIDNT.

And how can Reigns botch anything when he only did like 5 moves the whole hour match and DB did all the work and the worse part those few minutes in the ring gassed him out like he ran a marathon LOL.

How can you not bitch about that terrible booking? 

I love people like you, I bet you were one of the ones defending WCW booking at the end when it was terrible. Sorry if you can admit when someone is bad or booked poorly.

You prove over and over again you are just a WWE apologist .

there is a reason why the WWE ratings keep tanking and getting worse. Because the product is bad right now.

Its pretty sad when a NXT PPV blows away the last WWE PPV and will be better than their next PPV


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> My god, are you ok? Honey, this isn't good for your health to be this mad :lol
> 
> Ummm, maybe you should go breathe for a second


You are trying to tell me that i am stupid because i made one valid observation.. Of course i will get mad.. 

Sorry about my tone to you and empress but don't tell me the same things all the time that i don't get the story. I got the story that's why i said the match was awesome..


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Certain people would find fault if Reigns just saved their entire family from a house fire...it's not worth trying to please everyone.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

@JamesK

I did not insult your intelligence. You went from 0 to 100. Like you always do. But carry on. There are other Bryan fans I can actually have dialogue with.
@Sol Katti
If Lesnar destroys both Reigns/Bryan at Fast Lane, that means it's definitely a triple threat at Mania. If the WWE can't stand by its decision, they should just pull Roman out of the Main Event at WM 31. I always wanted Roman/HHH, Rusev/Reigns or a Shield triple threat for Roman anyway.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Stop saying it told the story, Explain how it helps Reigns look STRONG. IT DIDNT.


It wasn't supposed to make Reigns look strong. It was supposed to make Bryan look strong. :confused


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Omg, @THANOS @IDONTSHIV, one of yall go help Birthday Massacre and JamesK :lol Them your peoples


Im destroying you all on my own. you can't even answer a simple question or flesh out how this storyline you keep saying helps Reigns look stronger and better than DB so people won't shit on him.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Reigns will look strong on Raw. It's a back and forth.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Omg, @THANOS @IDONTSHIV, one of yall go help Birthday Massacre and JamesK :lol Them your peoples


They're good guys, they just want to see their expectations be met, which are much higher than Shiv and I's lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> It wasn't supposed to make Reigns look strong. It was supposed to make Bryan look strong. :confused



Let me get this straight LOL

The WWE universe wanted DB to win the RR, but the WWE picked Reigns and when Reigns won they shitted all over that and started to boo Reigns.
The WWE wants to go ahead and have Reigns vs Lesnar at WM anyways (from reports), so your logic is the WWE wants to make BRYAN looks STRONGER LMFAO.

why would the WWE want Bryan to look strong? That logic makes no sense. He is already stronger and much more over than Reigns. The WWE wants the fans to accept Reigns and him going on to WM to face Lesnar.

yet you think its good story telling to make Reigns look WEAK and Bryan look STRONGER?

How does that logic even make sense?

It only does if you are turning Reigns heel and when I suggested this in the raw thread some of you same people jumped down my throat saying he was not acting like a heel on raw.
Which he was BTW.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Reigns not doing much physical tonight was story driven BUT creative had to choose that story because Reigns can't go longer than 5 minutes straight. There, you are both right.

Tonight didn't make Reigns look strong though because he was as beat up and tired as Bryan who worked 3 times as much and took Ascensions finisher. Most Reigns took was a trip to the ring post and an announcer's desk spot.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> why would the WWE want Bryan to look strong? That logic makes no sense. He is already stronger and much more over than Reigns. The WWE wants the fans to accept Reigns and him going on to WM to face Lesnar.
> 
> yet you think its good story telling to make Reigns look WEAK and Bryan look STRONGER?
> 
> How does that logic even make sense?


It's a back and forth feud. Both will have their moments. 

Bryan is being kept strong for one of two reasons: so he's believable against Lesnar or to make Reigns look better when he goes over at Fast Lane. It's pretty simple. :shrug


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> I'm not worthy of helping, eh?


:lol sorry boo. When I think Bryan fans, it's hard not to think of those two first


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> It's a back and forth feud. Both will have their moments.
> 
> Bryan is being kept strong for one of two reasons: so he's believable against Lesnar or to make Reigns look better when he goes over at Fast Lane. It's pretty simple. :shrug


Right so when Reigns goes over the much better DB at fast lane the crowd will shit on Reings even more because he looked weak as hell but he is going to face Lesnar at WM anyways. in a match that will be a disaster. 

They should be building up Reigns and why would you make DB look strong for that whole match and not have it be 50/50 basically where you could have had DB and Reigns trading pin fall victories trying to outdo each other on each new pinfall but no instead they let DB get all of them but one and make Reigns look weak as hell. This match made it seem like a one sided feud .



Yup that makes so much sense.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol sorry boo. When I think Bryan fans, it's hard not to think of those two first


As long as I'm one of the first Ziggler fans you think of, we're all good. :benson


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Right so when Reigns goes over the much better DB at fast lane the crowd will shit on Reings even more because he looked weak as hell
> 
> Yup that makes so much sense.


Reigns will look strong on Raw like I said. A good feud involves both guys looking strong at different times. Reigns speared Bryan on last Raw if you remember.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

JamesK said:


> You are trying to tell me that i am stupid because i made one valid observation.. Of course i will get mad..
> 
> Sorry about my tone to you and empress but don't tell me the same things all the time that i don't get the story. I got the story that's why i said the match was awesome..


I wasn't trying to call you stupid though. I was showing a different point of view. It's not like it was only Roman marks who felt the way I did. I wasn't tryign to "shit on the Bryan mark." Because umm yeah, I"m a Bryan fan and was one of the people last year going to bat for him lol

I gain nothing from calling you stupid. I'd look more stupid if I stooped down to insults instead of a conversation :lol

We have opposing opinions and we won't agree. We should probably stop since we know we both aren't going to budge :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> Reigns will look strong on Raw like I said. A good feud involves both guys looking strong at different times. Reigns speared Bryan on last Raw if you remember.


Reigns is done and he is ruined. Only thing that will possibly save him is turning heel.
Because you know when he goes on to face Brock at WM, Brock is going to get all the cheers and if the WWE is stupid enough to let Reigns go over Brock, its going to be the end of Reigns for good.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Bryan gained most of the pins/tapped poeple out. He won his match against Seth/J&J. I think WWE are actually trying to make him look strong... lol

Hell, he got hella aggressive and was kicking ass. I don't know how that didn't make Bryan look awesome.

Man, I like how both Bryan and Roman are looking. WWE not making Bryan into a bitch is the smartest booking decision in this feud so far. I love this side of Bryan.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Reigns is done and he is ruined. Only thing that will possibly save him is turning heel.
> Because you know when he goes on to face Brock at WM, Brock is going to get all the cheers and if the WWE is stupid enough to let Reigns go over Brock, its going to be the end of Reigns for good.


I'm on #TeamBryan , I'm just saying what's happening. Not talking about fan reactions at the moment. Vince made his bed. He's trying to put better covers on it now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I thoroughly enjoyed the back and forth between Bryan and Reigns. They play off of each other so well. As expected, Bryan provided great wrestling and Reigns brought the hype with his 5 moves of doom. I wouldn't mind them being a legitimate tag team down the line in the future. And was Bryan wrestling heel? He seemed way more aggressive tonight. I like this Bryan, and I love this storyline. It was good to see The Usos get cheered against both of them. I love this family :drose. 

I like how they're winking and nudging at the IWC with the whole Reigns being lazy and Bryan carrying the matches shtick. All they need to do to on RAW is have Reigns mock the YES! chant by saying something like "Yay, you can get people to stick their fingers in the air and look silly! WOOP DI DOOO!!!" *


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> I wasn't trying to call you stupid though. I was showing a different point of view. It's not like it was only Roman marks who felt the way I did. I wasn't tryign to "shit on the Bryan mark." But umm yeah, I"m a Bryan fan and was one of the people last year going to bat for him lol
> 
> I gain nothing from calling you stupid. I'd look more stupid if I stooped down to insults instead of a conversation :lol
> 
> We have opposing opinions and we won't agree. We should probably stop since we know we both aren't going to budge :lol


I already stopped 

Again sorry for the tone but yeah we were talking about to different things.. 

And FYI i didn't hate on Roman this time.. It is something that it bugs my mind. I can understand why he is green in the ring but i think the least he can do is to build his cardio that's all.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> As long as I'm one of the first Ziggler fans you think of, we're all good. :benson


You're a Ziggler mark? You must really like noodles then.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Bryan gained most of the pins/tapped poeple out. He won his match against Seth/J&J. I think WWE are actually trying to make him look strong... lol
> 
> Hell, he got hella aggressive and was kicking ass. I don't know how that didn't make Bryan look awesome.
> 
> Man, I like how both Bryan and Roman are looking. WWE not making Bryan into a bitch is the smartest booking decision in this feud so far. I love this side of Bryan.


Bryan/Reigns getting Austin/Rock level booking and billing for their Fast Lane match.

Surely I can't be the only one to see it this way.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> I'm on #TeamBryan , I'm just saying what's happening. Not talking about fan reactions at the moment. Vince made his bed. He's trying to put better covers on it now.


It would have helped with the fan reaction if Reigns would have taken half the pins, then end the match like they did where they both hit their finishers to get the final win.

That way on raw they can both argue who was better in the match but now they cannot do that because Bryan was in 90% of the match and got all but one pin.

The booking for this match could have been so easy but leave it to the WWE to screw it up.

Hell they could have even had Reigns take all the pins but the last one then Reigns could claim he was better even though DB was in 90% of the match

that would have worked too.

The way the match was booked was the worse possible thing to make Reigns look good.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> It would have helped with the fan reaction if Reigns would have taken half the pins, then end the match like they did where they both hit their finishers to get the final win.
> 
> That way on raw they can both argue who was better in the match but now they cannot do that because Bryan was in 90% of the match and got all but one pin.
> 
> ...


Maybe so, but this way Bryan can go on Raw and say he bested Reigns by doing most of the work, thus building babyface sympathy for Reigns as he goes over the obstacles set in place by The Authority that night.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

JamesK said:


> I already stopped
> 
> Again sorry for the tone but yeah we were talking about to different things..
> 
> And FYI i didn't hate on Roman this time.. It is something that it bugs my mind. I can understand why he is green in the ring but i think the least he can do is to build his cardio that's all.


It's all good. We are adults and can move past this. Not really that serious lol I'm sure we are going to squabble in the future and will get over that fight too. I didn't mean to make you feel like I insulted your intelligence. Wasn't my intentions lol 

It was really less about his cardio and why his time in the ring was limited. My boy's cardio ain't great, but I thought he looked good tonight and sold well 

Your tone was off the wall, I had to go defend my girl, Empress. But we're good. I see your P.O.V better now. Things just got out of hand because of misunderstandings (Y)



Riptear said:


> You're a Ziggler mark? You must really like noodles then.


Bruh :wall

Why you gotta do my boy Zigs like that


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat (Nov 23, 2011)

As others have stated, it was for story line purposes. I also think it lends some credibility back to Bryan which was needed since his return. He's basically only beat Kane, lost clean to Wyatt, jobbed at the Rumble if I'm not mistaken. He needed that performance more than Reigns in the eyes of the casual fan to make it believable that he can beat Reigns as well as face Lesnar at Mania. I think this had little to do with needing to showcase Reigns. That can be achieved at Fast Lane.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> Maybe so, but this way Bryan can go on Raw and say he bested Reigns by doing most of the work, thus building babyface sympathy for Reigns as he goes over the obstacles set in place by The Authority that night.


How is that going to build baby face sympathy for Reings when what Bryan saying is true and Reigns tries to deny it? It will get more heat on Reigns.

Reigns is getting 80% boos right now at most shows on TV and PPVs, its only going to get worse by having DB outshine him then Reigns try to claim he is better than Bryan.

Reigns has shown he is not ready yet, if the WWE is smart they will let DB go over Reigns at fastlane then let them feud after that with Reigns being the heel.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Riptear said:


> You're a Ziggler mark? You must really like noodles then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I'm saying. I think both of them are coming out looking damn good. WWE isn't making Roman look like God while Bryan just smiles and get his ass kicked. Both are looking legit right now.

They both have their bad ass moments while also providing some comedy relief with their bickering lol I enjoy their booking so far.

While I was a little scared for this feud, I'm much more comforted by how the're booked so far and their great chemistry.

Bryan doesn't back down from Roman. And Roman doesn't back down from Bryan. As it should be. Hell, they even let Bryan get under Roman's skin a little. Bryan knew attacking the Usos a bit would piss him off :lol He found a little weak spot in Roman. Some might think it's too heelish, I say it's smart.

Bryan needed this edge and i love it 

I mean damn, WWE trusted them to carry a whole hour of SD by themselves.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> How is that going to build baby face sympathy for Reings when what Bryan saying is true and Reigns tries to deny it? It will get more heat on Reigns.


I didn't say he'd try to deny it. Reigns will have heat regardless for lots of people.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Riptear said:


> Y
> Bryan/Reigns getting Austin/Rock level booking and billing for their Fast Lane match.
> 
> Surely I can't be the only one to see it this way.


How so? If you don't mind explaining further.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Bruh :wall
> 
> Why you gotta do my boy Zigs like that


I was really high on Ziggler for a while in 2013 but unfortunately the WWE just refuses to let him shine ... plus it sucks that he continues to give midcard level promos whenever he does get the chance. He needs to push for more than the showstealer gimmick. He needs to make us believe that he's more than that.

Till then unfortunately the only things remarkable about him are his selling ability and just how noodly his hair is.



Empress said:


> How so? If you don't mind explaining further.


Raw lines for both Roman and Bryan were the kind of trolling/bad assery came to expect from Rock and Austin. 

The fact that I can't help but picture Rock and Austin bantering and showing up one another in place of Bryan and Reigns because that's what I would expect their characters to do if they were in a tag team before facing one another is the main reason why I feel this way.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

So when Big Show is in a handicap match on Raw will Ziggler, Rowan, and The Ryback come to save him?


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

I voted in that poll. It was 51% Bryan. How? What did Reigns do???


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

HelloLadies1482 said:


> I voted in that poll. It was 51% Bryan. How? What did Reigns do???


Unfortunately, people sometimes look at the poll and just vote for favorites. Or they view their favorites in much more positive light and think they did amazing lol

I liked Roman's showing, but Bryan did his thing out there. His aggressiveness was :banderas

So although I'm a Roman mark, I definitely voted for Bryan :


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I hope sometime in the next year or two Reigns and Bryan form a new power trip tag team called "DA YES LOOK" and have this same type of one-up-man-ship they do now! I'd fucking love that!! :banderas :banderas

Aggressive Bryan is GOAT Bryan, and hopefully this is the final nail in the coffin for the "plucky underdog hairy farm animal" character that WWE saddled him with on the road to WM30. 

It seems Bryan has tried to change his look slowly but surely by trimming his beard significantly while keeping in manageable and growing out the HBK/Y2J 2000 hair style. Hopefully this new look matches a new fiery American Dragon character from here on out, since it's his Hollywood Rock/Austin 3:16/Thuganomics Cena/Hollywood Hogan/Pipebomb CM Punk type iconic character that he needs.


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

I mean, I liked the Bryan and Reigns chemistry tonight. It was really cool and everything, but Reigns took the backseat for sure.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

HelloLadies1482 said:


> I mean, I liked the Bryan and Reigns chemistry tonight. It was really cool and everything, but Reigns took the backseat for sure.


Oh definitely. No one should dispute that. This was the showing Bryan really needed. The losses he ate since his comeback was not needed. But they made sure to make Bryan look like a beast tonight while also telling a story between him and Roman.

Bryan had me hyped with how he demolished Usos.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

If the American Dragon returns for Bryan, I wonder if the WWE would have him be heel or face. I could see it working out either way. It's a pity we never saw The Dragon while fighting The Authority. He would've taken everyone out with those kicks and wouldn't have backed down. I really love that he's allowed to be aggressive again. 

Bryan really is good as a heel and megaface. He just slips into both roles. I enjoyed him going crazy on the Uso's more than I should have.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

If I can get Roman and Bryan acting like aggressive ass kickers, I'm happy :lol

Fans love guys who can go out there and wreck shit :shrug

Bryan will get cheered as long as he doesn't do something like stomp someone's head through cinderblocks 

This is the edge I wanted, so I'm :banderas


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Hopefully this new look matches a new fiery American Dragon character from here on out, since it's his Hollywood Rock/Austin 3:16/Thuganomics Cena/Hollywood Hogan/Pipebomb CM Punk type iconic character that he needs.


I remember when people were worried that Bryan was going to stop getting Austin level pops night in and night out and I was one of the first to point out that Bryan is brilliant enough to embrace that and adapt and it looks like he already has.

I think he's experienced enough to unselfishly lead Reigns through to an epic program and we're seeing that. 

Sometimes we as fans are more selfish than the guys in the ring and all I've seen about Bryan has led me to believe that he's fully aware that his respectability as a performer is dependent upon the guy in the ring with him so he's unselfish about it. 

I think Bryan will be the first to turn heel when he realizes that the time is right. I don't expect the WWE to make the same mistakes with him anymore as they have been until now.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Well Show didn't turn, just got pissed at Kane.

Great main event BTW. Bryan was a BOSS.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Riptear said:


> I remember when people were worried that Bryan was going to stop getting Austin level pops night in and night out and I was one of the first to point out that Bryan is brilliant enough to embrace that and adapt and it looks like he already has.
> 
> I think he's experienced enough to unselfishly lead Reigns through to an epic program and we're seeing that.
> 
> ...


Great post, as always man :clap. You're totally right, he's got his finger on the pulse of what people want to see, and now that he's established his brand and name he's finally going to turn up the dial and be the aggressive and cocky ass kicker he was know for throughout his indy career. 

I mean the guy has only been talking about changing it all up since after Mania 30 one year ago, so he definitely knows what he needs to do :lol. Let's just hope the yes chants are the first thing he cuts back, once the massive character change begins. I'd love to see him finally bury that bullshit argument of the yes chant being the only reason he's still over. Fuck that noise.

He's definitely going to lead Reigns to a great program and match, as I can already tell from their matches and segments thus far. I can't wait to see how they interact with each other on Monday.

You're completely right about Bryan's respect from fans, and fellow wrestlers/management, stemming from him turning lemons into lemonade, and I think he's going to put over Reigns real well in this feud and earn even more respect from all parties watching or involved.

I'd like to see heel Bryan once again, but I worry that WWE will job him out until he can only beat midcarders if that happens. THAT is something I do not want to see.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

At the same time, it seems Bryan has some stroke. I mean in his media interviews he keeps mentioning wrestling, he keeps talking about how he was going to be wrestling Sheamus or whoever and the people changed that booking.... all stuff that other wrestlers have never mentioned to my knowledge. He keeps saying stuff, that I thought was taboo. Then we hear stuff like because he didn't get Lesnar, he was allowed to pick his own opponent for WM (Ziggler). I think he is well respected by Vince and Trips because he knows that Vince probably wants Reigns to be the guy, and as expereinced and humble as Bryan is, he's smart enough to see their vision, be a company man, and do what he needs to do to carry out the boss' plan.

In doing so, he is rewarded with main events, more merch prodcuts being available (why does Cena sell more merch, well it's not because he has three t-shirts, its because he's got cologne and teddy bears and wrist bands and all sorts of shit that most guys don't have produced for them, Bryan is starting to get more things made for him, to get him more money), strong booking and probably the ability to shoot on HHH (Casket comment) and get away with it...


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

So I'm watching the main event, and Bryan's doing his thing, showing his moveset (IT's a hatch suplex cole, not a snap suplex) and I've noticed that despite him only having done a superman punch, two shoulder blocks, and something in an ad break that i missed, Reigns is on the apron breathing heavily. 

HOW?


----------



## Ninobu (Feb 4, 2015)

Lol smackdown was just garbage. Dunno how u enjoyed it. If u watch good wrestling (nxt, lucha), u can't enjoy raw/smackdown anymore


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> So I'm watching the main event, and Bryan's doing his thing, showing his moveset (IT's a hatch suplex cole, not a snap suplex) and I've noticed that despite him only having done a superman punch, two shoulder blocks, and something in an ad break that i missed, Reigns is on the apron breathing heavily.
> 
> HOW?


Wait until the end. He's as beat up and tired as Bryan who works 3 times as much and takes 3 times as much punishment. I'd love to say it was all selling on Reigns' part but we know that just wouldn't be true. Reigns lack of commitment to ironing out his cardio problems after this long really is a problem for me and should be a huge red flag for management but dat look masks all apparently.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Great post, as always man :clap. You're totally right, he's got his finger on the pulse of what people want to see, and now that he's established his brand and name he's finally going to turn up the dial and be the aggressive and cocky ass kicker he was know for throughout his indy career.
> 
> I mean the guy has only been talking about changing it all up since after Mania 30 one year ago, so he definitely knows what he needs to do :lol. Let's just hope the yes chants are the first thing he cuts back, once the massive character change begins. I'd love to see him finally bury that bullshit argument of the yes chant being the only reason he's still over. Fuck that noise.
> 
> ...


They should have sent DB down to NXT to work until after WM then call him up.
I would love to see him work with Itami, Balor, Steen, and Zayn.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

As much as I like the main event, I hope that WWE doesn't pull the typical "rivals becoming champions" like they did with Cena/HBK, Cena/Miz and Cena/Otunga in the past.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

McCringleberry said:


> Wait until the end. He's as beat up and tired as Bryan who works 3 times as much and takes 3 times as much punishment. I'd love to say it was all selling on Reigns' part but we know that just wouldn't be true. Reigns lack of commitment to ironing out his cardio problems after this long really is a problem for me and should be a huge red flag for management but dat look masks all apparently.


Yeah, I'm getting there. Reigns looks like he's been in the sahara desert for three weeks. It's unbelievable that they see anything in this guy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I loved how Big show sold the YES Lock at the end. He was flopping around like a fish out of water and I couldnt help but audibly laugh.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

THANOS said:


> I'd like to see heel Bryan once again, but I worry that WWE will job him out until he can only beat midcarders if that happens. THAT is something I do not want to see.


And that will only end in him becoming face again  

One thing is clear to me and that is that fans have taken it upon themselves to protect Bryan from bad booking and I expect that to coninue throughout his career. 

Also, I think maybe Bryan has recognized that and may be willingly accepting shit like they pulled at the Rumble gambling that the Yes movement will start up again. It would be sneaky as fuck, but who knows. He seems far too intelligent and ambitious sometimes to truly accept jobber booking.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Ninobu said:


> Lol smackdown was just garbage. Dunno how u enjoyed it. If u watch good wrestling (nxt, lucha), u can't enjoy raw/smackdown anymore


That's like saying how can you like cartoons if you like action movies ... because I recognize them all as different products / genres with enough similarities to enjoy them all. 

WWE has he best produced TV product in the world. I am a fan of well produced TV as much as I am a fan of wrestling. I don't like stuff that looks bad and low-budget.


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

So I didn't bother to watch anything other than the Adam Rose segment but that's just because they were all friends of mine.

The guy who takes the elbow to the face from Rose is a guy named Cody Hawk who trained Dean Ambrose.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

How did Big Show turn face with that?

With this kind of conclusion no wonder WWE has no clue how to book for the new generation of fans.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

I love this feud. I like both guys and that tag match was 4* because of what was in it....

Ring action, storytelling, drama and character development.

Some slight tweaks and it could have been higher


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

fpalm 2 people on here clearly don't know what story telling in wrestling is.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Stone Hot said:


> fpalm 2 people on here clearly don't know what story telling in wrestling is.


I actually think they do. It's just they are scared to state anything positive involving Reigns because that's what haters do. Reigns has a great showing on smackdown told the story WWE was trying to tell. The best part held his own and didn't look out of place in the ring with the so-called best wrestler in the wwe Daniel Bryan. I know these people will hate Reigns forever but isn't it amazing how they call us as Roman fans delusional.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

tbp82 said:


> I actually think they do. It's just they are scared to state anything positive involving Reigns because that's what haters do. Reigns has a great showing on smackdown told the story WWE was trying to tell. The best part held his own and didn't look out of place in the ring with the so-called best wrestler in the wwe Daniel Bryan. I know these people will hate Reigns forever but isn't it amazing how they call us as Roman fans delusional.


They are hypocrites plain and simple. Reigns was great last night and did his role and some people just don't want to admit it because they are so fuckin blind with hate they will nic pick anything roman does. So pathetic and it makes them look more stupid when arguing with people who knows what story telling Is In wrestling


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> So I'm watching the main event, and Bryan's doing his thing, showing his moveset (IT's a hatch suplex cole, not a snap suplex) and I've noticed that despite him only having done a superman punch, two shoulder blocks, and something in an ad break that i missed, Reigns is on the apron breathing heavily.
> 
> HOW?


Dude's cardio is so shit even blinking seems to tax him. Seriously your gonna be in the MAIN EVENT of fucking WRESTLEMANIA and you don't train your arse off to improve your cardio? What the fuck Reigns i mean really.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> They are hypocrites plain and simple. Reigns was great last night and did his role and some people just don't want to admit it because they are so fuckin blind with hate they will nic pick anything roman does. So pathetic and it makes them look more stupid when arguing with people who knows what story telling Is In wrestling


They actually said that the match is awesome, but they also said that Roman was gassed out. And that's kinda true tbh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I liked Paige's appearance on Smackdown last night. I got so caught up in the Bryan/Roman story that I neglected to mention her. She ad Nikki can do a pretty good match if allowed to.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


> They actually said that the match is awesome, but they also said that Roman was gassed out. And that's kinda true tbh.


I can see why they are saying that because he barley was in the match but that was the whole point of the story. Bryan refused to tag Reigns in because he wanted to prove he was the better wrestler while Reigns just comes in for the hot tag does his thing and it's over. 

This match at fast lane is going to be dry interesting with some on here


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> They should have sent DB down to NXT to work until after WM then call him up.
> I would love to see him work with Itami, Balor, Steen, and Zayn.


I'm patient about this. He'll get his chance when they get called up I half expect Bryan to be the first guy in line to want to put them over when they are.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> They are hypocrites plain and simple. Reigns was great last night and did his role and some people just don't want to admit it because they are so fuckin blind with hate they will nic pick anything roman does. So pathetic and it makes them look more stupid when arguing with people who knows what story telling Is In wrestling


How was Reigns great last night? He barely wrestled and was gassed from his few minutes in the ring? 
How is that nitpicking that DB did 90% of the work but Reigns was more gassed than DB at the end of the match.




tbp82 said:


> I actually think they do. It's just they are scared to state anything positive involving Reigns because that's what haters do. Reigns has a great showing on smackdown told the story WWE was trying to tell. The best part held his own and didn't look out of place in the ring with the so-called best wrestler in the wwe Daniel Bryan. I know these people will hate Reigns forever but isn't it amazing how they call us as Roman fans delusional.


How did Reigns have a great showing? He was on the apron for 90% of the match and was gassed as hell at the end of the match he was barely in.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Bryan did a lot of the work, but Reigns psychology was absolutely fantastic. His selling and body language as the match went on just got better and better. Plus he showed great personality and charisma. He looked like a future star in that match and just proved to me that shitty booking is what made him sink leading up to the rumble. He has so much potential.

Bryan was just incredible. Even back to his "legendary" ROH matches, I've always found him boring and have never really been a fan. But that performance won me over. In fact both men won me over. This feud has potential to be something truly special with their incredible chemistry. 

That match and especially the storytelling was absolutely captivating.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Heath Slater kind of reminding me of Roger Klotz


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

That was the best match Reigns has had since the Shield broke up in my mind. BY FAR. The talking in the ring and story telling showed me something. It helps that he had great people working with him, and I still don't care for him as a main event guy at all.

Still, I have to admit that was a good show and all that in ring talking seemed surprisingly tough and believable for once (rather than shy and mumbly). Maybe there is hope for him yet.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Roman sticking up for his fam :banderas that shit right there was so proper.


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

I just want to chime in and say anyone who didn't like the tag-team turmoil match is a hater. The match was awesome. It told a good story throughout, spent ample time with the Uso's vs Reigns/Bryan which was easily the one that was going to be the best of the pairings, and had a good finish. 

The entire thing was booked well. From Reigns/Bryan starting out trying to one up each other, then the distention when The Uso's got hurt (which made perfect sense), followed by them seeming like their animosity would be their downfall only for Kane/Show in the end to ultimately have their own distention make The Authority's plan backfilre in the end... some quality storytelling. 

And Riegns was used well in the match. Yes Bryan did the bulk of the work, which was to be expected. But they booked well to show off Reigns strengths and hide his weaknesses. 

Will this mean now Reigns is on track to make good on WWE's wishes at Mania? Who knows. It isn't all about that. It is also about being entertained and the match did it's job, it entertained us for over an hour.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Miz and Mizdow aren't even able to get along any better than Reigns and Bryan.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Roman sticking up for his fam :banderas that shit right there was so proper.


My only problem was WWE in typical fashion pretending like the past never happened.

I guess all of those Shield/Usos matches never happened...


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

DudeLove669 said:


> My only problem was WWE in typical fashion pretending like the past never happened.
> 
> I guess all of those Shield/Usos matches never happened...


You make a valid point. Although that's nothing new, WWE and wrestling in general has always had a forgetting things like that. Although not saying it HAS TO be that way. Just nothing new so for better or worse most have just kind of gotten used to it.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

DudeLove669 said:


> My only problem was WWE in typical fashion pretending like the past never happened.
> 
> I guess all of those Shield/Usos matches never happened...


Easy to explain:

A) Roman's dumb and forgot they were family until Heyman reminded him.
B) Roman couldn't stand up to the peer pressure from Dean and Seth.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

McCringleberry said:


> Easy to explain:
> 
> A) Roman's dumb and forgot they were family until Heyman reminded him.
> B) Roman couldn't stand up to the peer pressure from Dean and Seth.


Then how do you explain Brie and Nikki simply 'forgetting' their feud and becoming allies once again out of nowhere and with no explanation?

Things like this are most likely just the result of the 'E assuming that most of its audience doesn't have a memory span longer than a month or two.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

TheMenace said:


> Then how do you explain Brie and Nikki simply 'forgetting' their feud and becoming allies once again out of nowhere and with no explanation?
> 
> Things like this are most likely just the result of the 'E assuming that most of its audience doesn't have a memory span longer than a month or two.



A) I was being sarcastically amusing above.
B) Total Divas has shown us that Nikki and Brie are both borderline crazy. Forgetting problem solved.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

DudeLove669 said:


> My only problem was WWE in typical fashion pretending like the past never happened.
> 
> I guess all of those Shield/Usos matches never happened...


I know what you mean but it's not a big deal really. The Shield were booked as mercenaries for the majority of their run and attacked The Rock as well. 

Didn't HHH literally try and kill the Undertaker with the sledgehammer in their HIAC match and then they were embracing afterwards :lol 

Wrestling has virtually no logic anyway. Even at it's best wrestling is still a total fucking mess with logic gaps and inconsistent stories :lol 

For some reason it just works though.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

Loved the main-event, and Roman's attitude in this match was awesome. Having said that, I wonder whether we would see a Samoan stable(heel or face) in due course after what transpired in the tag turmoil match. Only if The G.O.A.T :rock4 comes back to be the leader of that stable :mark:


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I love how WWE claims this is the "reality" era, yet have the Bellas feuding with Paige all the wile showing commercials for an upcoming "Total Divas" episode that shows them out together partying.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheMenace said:


> Then how do you explain Brie and Nikki simply 'forgetting' their feud and becoming allies once again out of nowhere and with no explanation?
> 
> Things like this are most likely just the result of the 'E assuming that most of its audience doesn't have a memory span longer than a month or two.


The Nikki and Brie explanation is easy. Do you have a brother or sister?
Im sure yo have had major fights or arguments, then the next day you see them, its like nothing happened and you are fine again.

The way to explain the Reigns and Uso's is, Reigns can mess with them but if someone else does then he protects them.
Its like you can fight with your brother or sister but if someone messes with them, you kick their ass.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Reigns did well in the tag match for his parts, but tag matches aren't the issue for him and they never have been. It's the singles match that gives him issues and that's why hopefully, even if he still goes main event WM, it's a triple threat match so they can at least still have a great main event.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> The Nikki and Brie explanation is easy. Do you have a brother or sister?
> Im sure yo have had major fights or arguments, then the next day you see them, its like nothing happened and you are fine again.
> 
> The way to explain the Reigns and Uso's is, Reigns can mess with them but if someone else does then he protects them.
> Its like you can fight with your brother or sister but if someone messes with them, you kick their ass.


This explanation works well.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> The Nikki and Brie explanation is easy. Do you have a brother or sister?
> Im sure yo have had major fights or arguments, then the next day you see them, its like nothing happened and you are fine again.


Yeah but none of us go saying to one another that I secretly hated you my entire life and want you out of my life and my happiness is impossible unless you get out of my life for good.

But this is all a moot point because we all get that this is an entertainment company and keeping things logically consistent isn't a top priority. As long as people are entertained who cares about logic.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

There was more compelling storytelling in that one main event on Smackdown than there has been in 2 months on RAW, it was just awesome all-round.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I still think a Nikki vs. Brie Mania match may be in the cards. God help us all.


----------

